# الزواج الفاشل ....... كيف نتعامل معه ...؟؟؟



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*من المؤكد أن هناك زيجات فاشلة خاصة فى زمننا الحالى ...

وتختلف اسباب هذا الفشل من حالة لأخرى .... وسأحاول وضع عنواين لأسباب الفشل ..... وارجوا من المشاركين أضافة اسباب قد تكون قد نسيتها أو لست على علم بها
1- أهم سبب للزواج الفاشل هو افتقاد المحبة من أى من الزوجين ... أو من كليهما
2- أختلاف لغة الزوجان .... أى كل من الطرفين لا يفهم أيا منهم الآخر
3- عدم خضوع الزوجه وتمردها على الزوج
4- مشاكل مادية فشل أحد الطرفين التأقلم عليها
5- أختلاف بيئة الزوجان .... 
6- فساد أخلاقى لأى من الطرفين
7- عدم التوافق الجنسى 
8- الخيانة الزوجية
9- الغيرة بغباء
10- أصابة أحد الزوجين بمرض يُخشى منه على حياة الطرف الآخر 


سأترك الحوار حول الحلول المقترحة ..... لترك الفرصة للبحث فى أى أسباب أخرى .....*


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لك أبي الحبيب، بالطبع يوجد أسباب عدة لفشل الزواج، ولكني لا أستطيع ان أختار ما بين الاستمرار أو الطلاق بوجه عام، لأن الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة في الاختيار، لأن في حالات فعلاً صعبة الاستمرار مهما ما كانت الحلول، وكل حالة تُحل مستقلة منفرده بذاتها لأن حتى لو تشابهت فالشخصيات تختلف تماماً عن بعضها، طبعاً الطلاق مش حل في كل مشكلة، لكن هناك مشكلات تستدعي الطلاق فعلاً، بسبب جرم إحدى الطرفين، يعني لو الأب سكير وبيضرب الأم أو الأولاد بدون وعي وتسبب في ضرر فادح لأحدهما وقد يتسبب في موته، لأني رأيت حالات صعبة حتى أن إحدى الأولاد دخل المستشفى بين الحياة والموت في حالة خطرة، لأن الأب في حالة سكره ضربه بزجاجه في رأسه... ومع ذلك لم يكف يوماً عن حالات السكر ولم يتعظ مما حدث لولده...

 وأيضاً أحياناً تكون الأم متسلطة وعصبية ممكن تضرب الزوج بسكينة أو زجاجة، أو تُصيب إحدى أولادها عن دون وعي منها في ثورة غضب شديدة، ويوجد أمراض نفسية خطيرة تأثر على الأسرة كلها، غير أنه يوجد أحياناً مكائد بين الزوجين وإهانات مستمرة وشكاوي وأقسام وقضايا ومحاضر سرقة.. الخ حتى تصل العداوة بين الأسرتين ويدخلوا في طريق اللا عودة، ففي تلك الحالات لا نقدر أن تقول انهم يستمروا سوياً، لأن هذه الحالات تستدعي طلاق وانفصال جاد، وهناك حالات كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نضع فيها رأي قاطع مانع...

 عموماً مشاكل الناس كتير لا تعد ولا تحصى، ومتنوعة جداً، هناك حالات ممكن يتم الإصلاح فيها وهناك ما لا يُمكن حلها.. هذا يتوقف على الحالة والشخصيات، لذلك فأنه لا يجب التعميم في كل الحالات، لأن كل حالة تحتاج دراسة منفردة من متخصصين لكني أنا عن نفسي لا أستطيع أن أحكم لأني رأيت الكثير والتدخل فيها كان صعب جداً، لأنها فعلاً تحتاج لمن عنده موهبة وإلهام ودراسة واعية للشخصيات مع عمق في علم النفس وإفراز وتمييز في الأمور بعمق، أي لابد من أن يكون ملهم من الله لحل هذه النوعيات من المشكلات التي فيها تحدث الخصومة بين الأطراف، وبما يتناسب مع كل حالة بكل دقة وحسم، مع عدم وضع الكل في كفه واحدة ووضع لهم حل واحد عام، لأن التعميم لا ينفع إطلاقاً في جميع الحالات (طبعاً باتلكم عن المسيحيين فقط)... أشكرك على هذا الموضوع ودعوة المشاركة فيه، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب، كن معافي​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من المؤكد أن هناك زيجات فاشلة خاصة فى زمننا الحالى ...
> 
> وتختلف اسباب هذا الفشل من حالة لأخرى .... وسأحاول وضع عنواين لأسباب الفشل ..... وارجوا من المشاركين أضافة اسباب قد تكون قد نسيتها أو لست على علم بها
> 1- أهم سبب للزواج الفاشل هو افتقاد المحبة من أى من الزوجين ... أو من كليهما
> ...



قد تكون هناك اسباب اخرى ببعض التفاصيل الخاصه لكنها لاتخرج عن الاسباب المذكوره
والحل ليس بالطلاق بل بازالة الانانيه لاسباب للفشل
هذا ما اعتقده والتصويت كان على هذا الاساس
ولي عوده لشرح لماذا


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعنى واحد يغزنى بمطواة فى رقبتى
عايزنى أقوله : إدبحنى يا معلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى واحد يغزنى بمطواة فى رقبتى
> عايزنى أقوله : إدبحنى يا معلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!​*






طيب هو يغزك بمطوه .....ليـــــــــــــــــه...؟؟؟؟



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى واحد يغزنى بمطواة فى رقبتى
> عايزنى أقوله : إدبحنى يا معلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



*أولا هل توجد اسباب غير الأسباب المذكورة .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لك أبي الحبيب، بالطبع يوجد أسباب عدة لفشل الزواج، ولكني لا أستطيع ان أختار ما بين الاستمرار أو الطلاق بوجه عام، لأن الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة في الاختيار، لأن في حالات فعلاً صعبة الاستمرار مهما ما كانت الحلول، وكل حالة تُحل مستقلة منفرده بذاتها لأن حتى لو تشابهت فالشخصيات تختلف تماماً عن بعضها، طبعاً الطلاق مش حل في كل مشكلة، لكن هناك مشكلات تستدعي الطلاق فعلاً، بسبب جرم إحدى الطرفين، يعني لو الأب سكير وبيضرب الأم أو الأولاد بدون وعي وتسبب في ضرر فادح لأحدهما وقد يتسبب في موته، لأني رأيت حالات صعبة حتى أن إحدى الأولاد دخل المستشفى بين الحياة والموت في حالة خطرة، لأن الأب في حالة سكره ضربه بزجاجه في رأسه... ومع ذلك لم يكف يوماً عن حالات السكر ولم يتعظ مما حدث لولده...
> 
> وأيضاً أحياناً تكون الأم متسلطة وعصبية ممكن تضرب الزوج بسكينة أو زجاجة، أو تُصيب إحدى أولادها عن دون وعي منها في ثورة غضب شديدة، ويوجد أمراض نفسية خطيرة تأثر على الأسرة كلها، غير أنه يوجد أحياناً مكائد بين الزوجين وإهانات مستمرة وشكاوي وأقسام وقضايا ومحاضر سرقة.. الخ حتى تصل العداوة بين الأسرتين ويدخلوا في طريق اللا عودة، ففي تلك الحالات لا نقدر أن تقول انهم يستمروا سوياً، لأن هذه الحالات تستدعي طلاق وانفصال جاد، وهناك حالات كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نضع فيها رأي قاطع مانع...
> 
> عموماً مشاكل الناس كتير لا تعد ولا تحصى، ومتنوعة جداً، هناك حالات ممكن يتم الإصلاح فيها وهناك ما لا يُمكن حلها.. هذا يتوقف على الحالة والشخصيات، لذلك فأنه لا يجب التعميم في كل الحالات، لأن كل حالة تحتاج دراسة منفردة من متخصصين لكني أنا عن نفسي لا أستطيع أن أحكم لأني رأيت الكثير والتدخل فيها كان صعب جداً، لأنها فعلاً تحتاج لمن عنده موهبة وإلهام ودراسة واعية للشخصيات مع عمق في علم النفس وإفراز وتمييز في الأمور بعمق، أي لابد من أن يكون ملهم من الله لحل هذه النوعيات من المشكلات التي فيها تحدث الخصومة بين الأطراف، وبما يتناسب مع كل حالة بكل دقة وحسم، مع عدم وضع الكل في كفه واحدة ووضع لهم حل واحد عام، لأن التعميم لا ينفع إطلاقاً في جميع الحالات (طبعاً باتلكم عن المسيحيين فقط)... أشكرك على هذا الموضوع ودعوة المشاركة فيه، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب، كن معافي​



*هل أفهم من هذا أنك تؤيد الطلاق لغير علة الزنى ....؟؟؟*


----------



## mary naeem (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم جدا*
*انا مع الانفصال *
*حتى يهدا الطرفان ويستطيعوا ان يحيوا حياه طبيعية*
*احنا معندناش طلاق*
*بس كل طرف يعيش بعيد عن التاني*
*لاني الحالات دي صعبة جدا انهم يعيشوا مع بعض*
*ولو سبناهم اكيد حد فيهم هيخلص على الاخر*
*فاحسن حل هو الانفصال *
*ومحدش عارف يمكن ربنا يتصرف ويصلح الاحوال بينهم *
*مافيش حاجة بعيدة عن ربنا*
*ربنا ييحافظ على اولاده وبيوتهم*​


----------



## aymonded (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل أفهم من هذا أنك تؤيد الطلاق لغير علة الزنى ....؟؟؟*



لأ يا أبي أنا لا أؤيد الطلاق من الأساس، لكن توجد حالات أنا عن نفسي لا أستطيع أن أفصل فيها قط، لأنها فردية وخاصة جداً، تحتاج لإفراز الكنيسة وليس حكمي أنا، لأنها لا تكون قانون، لأن القانون العام شيء والأشياء الخاصة ونادرة الحدوث شيء آخر تماماً، لأن لو قلنا نؤيد قانون ما، فسنجعله عام وكل واحد ماهيصدق، لكن هذه حالات نادرة للغاية وفردية، لا نستطيع أن نُعممها ونضعها في صيغة قانون، وهي بتحدث واحد في المليون، لا نقدر أن نضعها قانون، لكن *القاضي الكنسي* وحده فقط من يفصل فيها بروح سلطان الكنيسة، لأن كما تعلم أبي الحبيب كان هناك لقرون قريبة أنه يوجد قاضي كنسي وحده المنوط بالحالات الصعبة وهو فقط الذي يفصل فيها بتدبير كنسي، لكن أن تمت حالة طلاق بهذا الشكل لا ولم ولن تكون قانون يوضع، بل حالات منفردة شخصية للغاية، أما القانون العام هو لا طلاق أصلاً، لأن حتى في الزنى اللي بعد الزواج ممكن يغفر الواحد للآخر، هذا لو كانوا مؤمنين يحيون بالإيمان الحي، لأن القانون الإلهي بيسري على المؤمنين أما قسوة القلب وعدم الإيمان الحي كيف يحيا هذا الشخص بالروح وتحدثه عن ناموس الحياة في المسيح !!! ... اقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا لا أؤيد الطلاق الا فى حالة واحدة وهى عندما يكون تم الزواج بخداع ومكر من احدى الاطراف بمعنى ... حالات بيكون الزوج عاجز جنسيا  او صاحب مرض نفسى صعب الاحتمال واهله يعرفوا ذلك  واصروا على عدم معرفة الزوجة او اهلها لذلك الامر وتكتشف الزوجة ذلك فى بداية زواجها بعتقد هنا فى بطلان للزواج

باقى الحالات انا لا اؤيد الطلاق لان الطلاق دا ممكن يكون مفيد وضرورى اذا كان الطرف المتضرر سوف يتزوج مرة اخرى واعتقد دا غير مسموح فى ديانتنا المسيحية فما فائدة الطلاق اذن ؟؟!!

فى بعض الحالات فعلا بيكون المشاكل فيها غير محتملة والاساءة والاهانة بتكون سمة اساسية فى لغة الحوار بينهم وبتكون الحياة صعبة وقد تكون مستحيلة
رأيى فى تلك الحالات يلجأوا للانفصال عن بعضهم بعض الوقت قد يكون فى اسباب هى المؤدية لذلك او ضيقات مادية او ازمات نفسية عابرة وبعبور تلك الازمات والضيقات تهدأ النفوس 
وابتعاد الطرفين عن بعضهم بعض الوقت يعطى فرصة للتفكير  بهدوء واحيانا كثيرا تلك الهدنة تصلح الامور بين الطرفين *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع يابابا 

انا شايفة كمان ان "الفرق في المستوي التعليمي"
هو سبب من ضمن اسباب الزواج الفاشل
يعني انا اعرف واحده معاها "ليسانس اداب"
اتجوزت واحد بأمانه "مش بيعرف يكتب اسمه"
ومفيش اي توافق بينهم في اي حاجه اساسا

ولكن انا ارفض فكرة الطلاق  تماما
لاني انا شايفه ان الطلاق مش حل 
وخصوصا لان معندناش طلاق !

*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الاختيار الفاشل هو سبب كل المشاكل دى 
انا لما اختار  على اساس الشكل او المستوى المادى 
اوالمستوى التعليمى ويفشل الزواج اقوله الحقنى يارب 
الحقينى يا كنيسه عايزه اطلق
 وانت دخلت ربنا فى الاول لما تدخله فى الاخر 
وهى الخطوبه معموله ليه فى الاساس مش 
علشان نقرب ونعرف بعض هقدر اكمل مع حد 
طبعه واسلوبه كده ولا لاء حتى لو كان لابس قناع 
لازم هيجى موقف يكشفه 
لما نيجى نختار لازم يكون ربنا معانا وندخله علشان اختيارنا يكون صح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 3- عدم خضوع الزوجه وتمردها على الزوج*


*هل توجيه الأهانات للزوج تندرج تحت مُسمى عدم الخضوع !!!*؟
*خاصة لو كانت إهانات مقصودة مُتعمدة وأمام الأهل والأولاد *؟
*فى رأييى أن الطلاق ( فى بعض الحالات ) مثل التى ذكرتها هو الحل
هو حل مش لذيذ على فكرة ...( تجربتى الشخصية )
وبيعانى الزوج أيضاً فيه مثل ما تُعانى المرأة تماماً
وفى بعض الأحايين بتطلع المرأة كسبانة 
**وقد يندهش البعض لما أقول أنه حل أمثل للأولاد *

*أما عن مسألة الأختيار وناخد بالنا وندقق والكلام اللذيذ دة *
*يصلُح للعِظات والجلسات المُكيّفة *
*لأن المثل بيقول اللى ع البر عوام *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*
عارف يا استاذى المشكلة فين اننا نسينا تعليم الكتاب ونسينا وصية الزوجين لبعض 
اللى بنسمعها فى الاكليل لو طبقناها فى حياتنا معتقدتش انه هيبقى فى مشاكل 
المفروض اننا جسد واحد 
يعنى انا وهو حاجة واحدة لو عشنا كدا وطبقنا ده اكيد مش هيكون فى اى مشاكل 

انا ضد الطلاق الا فى حالة واحدة بس وهى الزنى *
*لكن الموضوع ليه عدة جوانب *
*فى اختلاف كبير حول الموضوع ده ناس بتقول الاختيار قبل الزواج 
مع احترامى لرايهم بس فى حالات كتير فشلت وكانت شايفة فى الخطوبة ان الطرف التانى مفيش منه اتنين فى كل حاجة وكانوا متوافقين فى كل شىء 
ولكن انا بعتبر فترة الخطوبة مجرد حلم بنعيشه لكن بنفوق منه بعد الجواز 
بمعنى ادق الخطوبة عالم خيالى خالى من اى مسئوليات 
لكن لما بندخل فى الجد ونعيش الحياه بعد الزواج ونجرب المسئولية وامور الحياه الطبيعية 
ساعتها بتحصل المشاكل لاننا بنكون متوقعين انها وردية زى ما كنا بنحلم بيها فى الخطوبة وده هو الغلط لازم نعيش الواقع ونرسم حياتنا ونعرف ان فيها مسئوليات كبيرة لازم نستحملها 
وفى امور كتير جدا لازم نحسبها صح ونتقبلها فى الطرف التانى لاننا بقينا فى ارض الواقع 
يعنى منستغربش لما يجى الزوج بعد الجواز يتعصب ونقول ده مكنش بيتعصب خالص فى الخطوبة هو ده بقى اللى بقول عليه دى حياه بنتمنى نعيشها بعد الجواز 
ولكن صعب مع ضغوط الحياه 
وكمان المشاكل بين الاتنين ممكن تتحل مع الوقت لو فى حب بين الطرفين 
وفى طرف منهم بيتنازل 
وكمان عارفة ان فى امور معقدة ومشاكل يصعب حلها 
وساعتها بتتدخل الكنيسة ولو فشلت بعد محاولات كتيرة 
الحل هو الانفصال كل واحد يعيش بعيد عن التانى ومع الوقت اكيد 
هيحسوا بلاحتياج لبعض مثلا الاولاد هيسالوا على الاب 
والاب ممكن يفتقد جو الاسرة وساعتها هيتنازل عن بعض الامور
انا عارفة ان الموضوع صعب وليه جوانب كتيررررررر اوى 
ولكن من رايى دى اهم الجوانب فيه 
*​


----------



## arfaan (21 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرت فى ذا السؤال كثيراً....وما وجدت اجابة شافية...

لدينا التعاليم المثالية والصورة كما يجب ان تكون.....لكن هل يوجد انسان واحد كامل؟

ودائماً تهاجمنى جملة "من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمها أولاً بحجر"
لذلك ﻻ اقدر ان اقول على الاطلاق لشخصين ألا ينفصلا...

لذلك اتفق مع استاذ عبود واستاذ ايمن واعترف عن عجزى الشخصى فى تقرير اي حالات فردية...

ولذلك اصلى الا اتعرض انا نفسى لمتل هاد الموقف الصعب


نعم الاختيار الفاشل هو السبب....لكن هل كلنا كاملين العقل والإرادة طوال حياتنا أو حتى فى العشرينات منها؟

والمسيح لم يأت لأبرار بل للخطاة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> طيب هو يغزك بمطوه .....ليـــــــــــــــــه...؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*بلطجى يا سيدى
بياخد مخدرات 
إتجنن
لف على شلة صيع جننوه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أولا هل توجد اسباب غير الأسباب المذكورة .....؟؟؟؟*


*
طبعا طبعا

بالهبل 

ما تعدش​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طبعا طبعا
> 
> بالهبل
> ...



*اقصد اسباب جوهرية ..... أى التى ممكن أن تتفرع لعدة اسباب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل توجيه الأهانات للزوج تندرج تحت مُسمى عدم الخضوع !!!*؟​



*أكيد هذا برهان لعدم خضوعها له ....

اتمنى اسمع رأى الفتيات والسيدات .... وخاصة إيرينى, عن مدى أقتناعهم بوجوب خضوع المرأه للرجل ..... علما بأن هذا نص إنجيلى*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*شفت لينك الموضوع في برفايلي من استاذ صوت قلت ايه ده ايه لينك المهم ده 
اللي جابهولك صوت صارخ بنفسه فعصت على 
لينك طلع لي موضوع عن طلاق.. 
  لاحول الله يارب طلاق ايه اللي حقول رايي فيه
 مش اتزوج الاول وحبقى اقلكم هل هو مشروع 
يستاهل ولا استرد حريتي مره ثانيه.. مع ذا الزمن اللي قلت
فيه نسبة الشهامه والمرؤه ما راح اتزوج والا مايقال على العصمه في يدي:closedeye

الطلاق نعمه احيانا يريح الواحد نفسيا مجرد 
ما يتخلص من البلوه اللي سودت حياته او العكس صحيح ممكن يتفرقون
 ويهدمو بيتهم من غير سبب كبير وكان بالامكان حله .. 
وفي النهايه الناس اجناس كل واحد عقلو في راسو يعرف خلاصو*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اقصد اسباب جوهرية ..... أى التى ممكن أن تتفرع لعدة اسباب *


*

1- الزوج  شاذ 

2- الزوجة سحاقية

3- أحدهم يعانى من ضعف جنسى 
المقصود هنا ليس عدم التوافق الجنسى بل وجود ضعف جنسى 
الكلام واضح

4- أحدهم أصابه الجنون و أصبح مؤذى للأسرة

دا اللى فى دماغى دلوقتى 
لو إفتكرت حاجة تانية هلأقولها*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكيد هذا برهان لعدم خضوعها له ....
> 
> اتمنى اسمع رأى الفتيات والسيدات .... وخاصة إيرينى, عن مدى أقتناعهم بوجوب خضوع المرأه للرجل ..... علما بأن هذا نص إنجيلى*



*مقتنعة جدا جدا

بس يكون راجل:w00t:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مقتنعة جدا جدا
> بس يكون راجل:w00t:
> *


*دة اللى هو مييين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مقتنعة جدا جدا
> 
> بس يكون راجل:w00t:
> *



*بمعنى ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة اللى هو مييين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



*إطلع منها إنت دلوقتى 30:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 1- الزوج  شاذ
> 
> ...



*كل الأمور الجنسية نضعها تحت بند عدم التوافق الجنسى بكل ما فيه من فروع....

لكن ممكن نضيف سبب اخر وهو أصابة أحد الزوجين بمرض يُخشى منه على حياة الطرف الآخر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بمعنى ......؟؟؟؟*



*بمعنى إيه يا أستاذى ؟؟

الكلام واضح

مش يبقى راجل معتمد على زوجته فى الأكل و الشرب و المصاريف و المعيشة كلها (صايع يعنى)

و ييجى يشخط و ينطر و يؤمر

دا حتى دلع الفجارة (الفقرا) يفجع المرارة 
:w00t:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كل الأمور الجنسية نضعها تحت بند عدم التوافق الجنسى بكل ما فيه من فروع....
> 
> لكن ممكن نضيف سبب اخر وهو أصابة أحد الزوجين بمرض يُخشى منه على حياة الطرف الآخر*


*
لا يا أستاذى 

دا حاجة و دا حاجة

عدم التوافق الجنسى يتحط مع الناس الأصحاء جنسيا لكن غير متوافقين

و دول حلهم عند دكاترة الاستشارة الزوجية

أما الشواذ ( دول موضوع لوحدهم )


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بمعنى إيه يا أستاذى ؟؟
> 
> الكلام واضح
> 
> ...



*تقصدين عدم وفاء الزوج بالمتطلبات الأسرية فى حدود دخله .....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا يا أستاذى
> 
> دا حاجة و دا حاجة
> ...



*وهذا ايضا عدم توافق ......مش حانحط ميت عنوان للامور الجنسية ...... *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تقصدين عدم وفاء الزوج بالمتطلبات الأسرية فى حدود دخله .....؟؟؟*



*يا أستاذى الفاضل 

فيه رجالة صيع 

يعنى دخله ضايع على الحشيش و الأفيونة و و و و و و 

لازم الاتنين يحسوا ببعض

مش يبقى واحد بيعطى و التانى بياخد و بس

المسألة مش حدود دخل 

ما الحياة كلها ممكن تمشى بطبق فول

هى إيه ؟؟ كلها عيشة مش مستاهلة كل هذا العناء

بس الرجل الحقيقى هو اللى بيقدر يتحمل المسئوليه _ مش بيتخلى عنها

الرجولة مش ذكورة 

الرجولة مواقف 

لما الست بتلاقى الراجل مش راجل بتاخد هيا الدور دا بداله هتعمل إيه يعنى ؟؟

ساعتها تقول لى خضوع :t9:


إن كان هيا بقيت راجل البيت *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*السؤال اللى عايزة أسأله لحضرتك 

هل طلاق المحكمة يعتبر كنسيا طلاق ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> فيه رجالة صيع
> 
> ...



*من غير خناق ...... 
نحن نتكلم عن الحالات المعتاده وليس عن الحالات الشاذه ..... 
لو الراجل راتبه (س) فلوس وبيصرفهم فى البيت ..... يبقى راجل ولا مش راجل ....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *السؤال اللى عايزة أسأله لحضرتك
> 
> هل طلاق المحكمة يعتبر كنسيا طلاق ؟؟؟*



*طلاق المحكمة لا تعترف به الكنيسة ..... إلا إن كان بسبب زنا أحد الزجين ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من غير خناق ......
> نحن نتكلم عن الحالات المعتاده وليس عن الحالات الشاذه .....
> لو الراجل راتبه (س) فلوس وبيصرفهم فى البيت ..... يبقى راجل ولا مش راجل ....؟؟؟*



*يبقى راجل و 60 راجل كمان

و لا حد يقدر يتكلم

بس لعلمك قوانين الطلاق إتعملت عشان الحالات الشاذة مش عشان الحالات الحلوة الجميلة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طلاق المحكمة لا تعترف به الكنيسة ..... إلا إن كان بسبب زنا أحد الزجين ....*


*

طيب و فى الدستور الجديد

المحكمة هتعترف بقوانين الكنيسة فقط و لا هيبقى فيه قوانين تانية ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طيب و فى الدستور الجديد
> 
> المحكمة هتعترف بقوانين الكنيسة فقط و لا هيبقى فيه قوانين تانية ؟؟؟*



*مش عايزين نخرج عن سياق الموضوع ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى راجل و 60 راجل كمان
> 
> *



*حتى لو دخله ده مش هايجيب غير طبق فول .......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حتى لو دخله ده مش هايجيب غير طبق فول .......؟؟؟؟*


*
أيوة طبعا

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش عايزين نخرج عن سياق الموضوع ......*



*دا لُب الموضوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا لُب الموضوع*



*لا مش لب الموضوع ..... أحنا بنتكلم عن كيفية تعاملنا نحن مع الزواج الفاشل وليس تعامل المحامين معه ....

ودعونا نرى وجهات النظر فى التعامل مع كل سبب من الأسباب على حده ...

السبب الأول: كيف نتعامل مع الزواج الفاشل لأفتقاد المحبة من أى من الزوجين ... أو من كليهما*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا مش لب الموضوع ..... أحنا بنتكلم عن كيفية تعاملنا نحن مع الزواج الفاشل وليس تعامل المحامين معه ....
> 
> ودعونا نرى وجهات النظر فى التعامل مع كل سبب من الأسباب على حده ...
> 
> السبب الأول: كيف نتعامل مع الزواج الفاشل لأفتقاد المحبة من أى من الزوجين ... أو من كليهما*




الموضوع معقد جدا وليس من السهل  التعامل مع الحل
وهنا تاتي الاسباب 
لماذا لايوجد محبه 
فبالتاكيد هناك اسباب يمكن حلها لكن المشكله في اسباب اخرى لايمكن حلها والتي تعتمد اصلا على البدايه 
وهي في اختيار الشريك اولا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا مش لب الموضوع ..... أحنا بنتكلم عن كيفية تعاملنا نحن مع الزواج الفاشل وليس تعامل المحامين معه ....
> 
> ودعونا نرى وجهات النظر فى التعامل مع كل سبب من الأسباب على حده ...
> 
> السبب الأول: كيف نتعامل مع الزواج الفاشل لأفتقاد المحبة من أى من الزوجين ... أو من كليهما*



*إذا كان هذا ليس لب الموضوع 

فأنا إعتبرنى من الآن زائرة فقط للموضوع

لأن قوانين الكنيسة ليس لى أى أعتراض عليها و لا أجرؤ أن أعترض

مَن أنا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أما إذا وُضِعَت هذه القوانين فى المحكمة فأنا سأكون أول المعترضين:smi411:

ربنا يستر و ما يحصلش دا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إذا كان هذا ليس لب الموضوع
> 
> فأنا إعتبرنى من الآن زائرة فقط للموضوع
> 
> *



*هذا تمرد غير مقبول ..... لأنه إما أخضع لرأيك أو تنسحبى ..... 

كيف نتعامل مع زواج فاشل لعدم المحبة بين الزوجين .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إذا كان هذا ليس لب الموضوع
> 
> فأنا إعتبرنى من الآن زائرة فقط للموضوع
> 
> ...



الاخت الغاليه ايريني
لو جاء لك اصدقاء او زملاء او جيران من غير المسيحين واشتكو عندك من ازواجهم هل ستساعديهم بقوانين الكنيسه ام ستقترحي الطلاق كحل سهل ومتاح لهم ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الموضوع معقد جدا وليس من السهل  التعامل مع الحل
> وهنا تاتي الاسباب
> لماذا لايوجد محبه
> فبالتاكيد هناك اسباب يمكن حلها لكن المشكله في اسباب اخرى لايمكن حلها والتي تعتمد اصلا على البدايه
> وهي في اختيار الشريك اولا



*اسباب عدم المحبة كتير اهمها حسب تفكيرى
1- عدم التوافق فى اسلوب التفكير
2- عادات سيئة من أحد الزوجين
3- اختلاف الطباع
4- اختلاف البيئة*


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وقد يندهش البعض لما أقول أنه حل أمثل للأولاد *


*فى النقطه دى تحديداً حضرتك بتتكلم صح جداً*

*الانفصال او الطلاق كيفما تريدوا تسميته .. احياناً بيكون الحل الامثل .. واحياناً بيقصر علينا طرق كتير ..*

*يعنى اتطلق من جوزى ولا اقتله ... لو الحياه معاه صارت مستحيله .. 
بس مش قادره افهم ربنا له عملنا سر الزيجه تدبيسه اكتر ماهو سعاده ... !!!!!*
*- اللهم لا اعتراض طبعاً بس بفضفض -*​


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *فى النقطه دى تحديداً حضرتك بتتكلم صح جداً*
> 
> *الانفصال او الطلاق كيفما تريدوا تسميته .. احياناً بيكون الحل الامثل .. واحياناً بيقصر علينا طرق كتير ..*
> 
> ...




اصل يا أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله الحي، الله وضع قانون للإنسان الروحي، لكن الذين يحيون في بُعد عنه وقساوة قلب ولا يطيعوا وصاياه كيف يحيون بقانون روحي سماوي في المحبة، أو حتى يقبلونه، وكيف نجبرهم على أن يفهموا ويتمموا الوصية !!!
​


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> اصل يا أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله الحي، الله وضع قانون للإنسان الروحي، لكن الذين يحيون في بُعد عنه وقساوة قلب ولا يطيعوا وصاياه كيف يحيون بقانون روحي سماوي في المحبة، أو حتى يقبلونه، وكيف نجبرهم على أن يفهموا ويتمموا الوصية !!!
> ​


*لا يا استاذى ... ربنا بيتعامل معانا وهو مدرك كويس جداً مدى ضعفنا وقلة حيلتنا وخطايانا ... 
فامتقوليش هو حاطط قانون لاناس روحانيين ... 

انا انسانه مش روحانيه ... المفروض متجوزش ؟؟؟ 
عشان اخاف من انى اسقط فى زيجه فاشله قد تدفعنى لارتكاب جرائم ؟؟؟*

*ربنا مش قاسى كدة ... بس من وجهة نظرى اللى تخصنى لوحدى طبعاً 
مبدأ الطلاق لعلة الزنا قاسى بشكل غير طبيعى ..*​


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لا يا استاذى ... ربنا بيتعامل معانا وهو مدرك كويس جداً مدى ضعفنا وقلة حيلتنا وخطايانا ...
> فامتقوليش هو حاطط قانون لاناس روحانيين ...
> 
> انا انسانه مش روحانيه ... المفروض متجوزش ؟؟؟
> ...



أختي الحلوة في المسيح، منذ البدء خلق الله الإنسان كامل في كل شيء وله الحريه وهو من أخطأ وعاش في الشرّ بإرادته لذلك رد الله على الفريسيين وقال: 


[ أن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا ] (متى 19: 8)
[ فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: من أجل قساوة قلوبكم كُتب لكم هذه الوصية ] (مرقس 10: 5)
لذلك قلت كلامي لأن فيه ناس لم يحصلوا على الحياة الجديدة في المسيح، لذلك قول الرب لا نستطيع ان نطبقه عليهم عافية، وانا قصدي اقول أن الوصية لن يعيشها إلا من يحيا في ملء نعمة الله، الله عارف طبعاً أن الإنسان ضعيف، لكنه اتى لكي يعطيه قوة حياة جديدة فلازم يؤمن ويحيا مع الله بإيمان حي، ويطلب منه قوته ليستطيع أن يعش الوصية، لأن الوصية مقدمه للإنسان الجديد، أما من لا يحيا في المسيح يسوع كخليقة جديدة، سيجد الوصية صعبة جداً بل مستحيله، لأن مثلاً أحبوا أعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم مين يقدر عليها بدون المسيح الذي قال بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً !!! فالوصية صعبة فعلاً لكنها سهلة لمن نال قوتها.. أما من لم ينال قوتها ستظل وهق وسيشعر وكأن الله قاسي يتعامل مع الإنسان بعدم رحمة، لذلك الوعظ من فوق المنابر لذيذ وحول لكن على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش فأن الموضوع يختلف تمام الاختلاف، لذلك نحتاج كلنا صدق مع النفس وإيمان حي حتى ولو ضعيف، وذلك لكي نلجأ به لله ونطلب منه المعونة والسند، وأن يفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم قصده وننال منه قوة الوصية التي يُطالبنا بها، لأن المعونة من عند الرب... هذا كان قصدي من الكلام كله كما كتبت بالتفصيل في موضوع كيف نعيش التوبة، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش اسمحولي اقول رأيي و انا مش متزوج ( و متجوزتش قبل كدة ^_^ )

انا بارفض فكرة الطلاق ديه الا في عدة حالات

1 - خيانة الزوج أو الزوجة
2 - عدم الاتفاق بين الزوجين
3 - ظروف مرضية او نفسية
4 - فشل العلاقة ( الجنسية ) بينهم
5 - عدم اهتمام الزوج بالاسرة ( مالياً ) و هو في مقدوره

...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا تمرد غير مقبول ..... لأنه إما أخضع لرأيك أو تنسحبى .....
> 
> كيف نتعامل مع زواج فاشل لعدم المحبة بين الزوجين .....؟؟؟؟*


*
هذا ليس تمرد 

فأنا لا أعترض على قوانين الكنيسة 

فما فائدتى من الكلام ؟؟

_______________________

أما عن السؤال 

البحث عن سبب عدم المحبة ثم علاج هذا السبب *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الاخت الغاليه ايريني
> لو جاء لك اصدقاء او زملاء او جيران من غير المسيحين واشتكو عندك من ازواجهم هل ستساعديهم بقوانين الكنيسه ام ستقترحي الطلاق كحل سهل ومتاح لهم ...؟؟؟؟


*
و لا بقوانين الكنيسة و لا بالطلاق

لازم يبحثوا عن السبب

ايه سبب عدم المحبة ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أختي الحلوة في المسيح، منذ البدء خلق الله الإنسان كامل في كل شيء وله الحريه وهو من أخطأ وعاش في الشرّ بإرادته لذلك رد الله على الفريسيين وقال:
> 
> 
> [ أن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا ] (متى 19: 8)
> ...



*


هأعترض على حضرتك لأول مرة فى تاريخ المنتدى

السيد المسيح هنا بيتكلم على فكرة :  «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»


فهنا بيرد على فكرة : إنتى طالق 

كان الطلاق سبهللة كدة 

​*


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قصدي اتكلم عن كلام الرب يسوع على فكرة خالص، انا فاهم قول الرب أنه بيتكلم عن موضوع الطلاق لكل عله وسبب (تلكيكه يعني) لكن كمان قصدت أقول اننا مش ممكن نضع القانون السماوي الفوقاني على قساة القلوب الذين لا يريدون التوبة ونقول الرب قال، لأننا أحياناً كثيرة (نظرياً) وقت القساوة نُصرّ أننا نضع الزوجة أو الزوج تحت إطار أنهم يحتملون ويعتبرونه صليب وشركة في الألم مع المسيح، مع أن هناك من لن يحتملون لأننا في هذه الساعة نضع حمل ثقيل على الناس ونفترض أنهم سيسمعون، لأن الوصية لن يطبقها غير عارفي الحق ومن ليس لهم شركة مع الله...

فتخيلي مثلاً لو إنسان مسيحي بعيد عن الله بالتمام وتزوج زواج مسيحي في الكنيسة (وهذا ما أكثرة جداً)، واستمرت حياته عادية مع زوجته مثل باقي العالم ولا يعرفون للمخدع طريق ولا للحياة  مع الله سكه ولم يفتحوا الإنجيل أصلاً طول فترة زوجهما (وهذا حال أغلب الشعب المسيحي)، وحصل مشكلة من الذي نتكلم عنها وارادوا الانفصال أو سعوا للطلاق، وحاولنا أن نصلح بينهما ووصلنا لطريق مسدود، أجد البعض يتكلم عن الوصية والإنجيل ولازم يحملوا الصليب !!! وهذا كلام نظري لم ولن يتطبق عليهم قط، لأنهم لا يحيوا في القداسة ولا يعرفون شخص المسيح من الأصل ولا الأساس، وهذا كان قصدي في الكلام، لأني لا استطيع أن أطالب الناس بما لا يقدرون عليه بكوني اُريد أن أُطبق وصية الله !!!

هذا محور حديثي لأن الرب حينما أوصانا وصية جديدة لا تصلح إلا لمن يحيا في الله الحي، لذلك ركزت على قساوة القلب الذي قالها المسيح لليهود، لأن حينما يقسي أحد الطرفين قلبه فمن أين تأتي المصالحة وكيف نطبق الوصية !!!
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هأعترض على حضرتك لأول مرة فى تاريخ المنتدى
> السيد المسيح هنا بيتكلم على فكرة :  «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»
> فهنا بيرد على فكرة : إنتى طالق
> كان الطلاق سبهللة كدة ​*


*على فكرة برضه ...الطلاق فى الأسلام مش سبهللة هو كمان زى ما بتشوفوا فى الدراما
لو كان طلاق غير رسمى ( على يد مأذون ) ( يعنى رمى اليمين بس ) بيروحوا دار الأفتاء
وبياخدوا ميعاد مُسبق - وبيكون معاهم ( واحد كبير ) من هنا ومن هنا
لو كان رامى ( يمين الطلاق ) بيقعدوا يسألوه طيب انت قولت أية وقلت لية وعشان أية - طيب وهى عملت أية ؟
طبعا ( دى معلومة ) بأضعها أمام الأعضاء وعن تجربة شخصية للعبد لله 
يعنى مش فتوى ولا أفتكاسة 
نرجع مرجوعنا للموضوع
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عايز أسأل سؤال مهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق ( لعة الزنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو تعريف الزنا فى المسيحية – وكيفية أثباتها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى الشريعة الأسلامية عايزين أربعة شهود ( ليها تفاصيل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مافيش شهود فيه ( اللِعان ) – مالناش دعوة بيها برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه قاعدة بتقول ( اليقين لا يزول بالشك ) ونظام قانونى يقتضى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( نظام الأثبات المُقيد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا فقط باقرب الفكرة علشان ماحدش يقولى تقصد أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]نسيبنا من القانون ونسيب الأسلام فى حاله ونعّرف الزنا فى المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يستتبعه سؤال أهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوليس ( الطلاق لعلة الزنا ) هو بمثابة ( فضيحة ) للأسرة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عايز أسأل سؤال مهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق ( لعة الزنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو تعريف الزنا فى المسيحية – وكيفية أثباتها ؟[/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot]




*بيقولك ممكن رسالة فى موبايل 
فيها مثلا بوسة - وردة كدة

يعنى أنا لو بعت دلوقتى وردة لأستاذ أيمن 
من حق فلان الفلانى أو المنتدى كله أو يمكن النت كله يقول عليا زانية:smile02

​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]نسيبنا من القانون ونسيب الأسلام فى حاله ونعّرف الزنا فى المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يستتبعه سؤال أهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوليس ( الطلاق لعلة الزنا ) هو بمثابة ( فضيحة ) للأسرة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*و أى فضيحة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*طبعا كلام إيرينى غلط ..... 
الزنا في المسيحية بيكون أثبات ان الرجل على علاقة جنسية مع أمرأة أخرى ..... أو غير دينه وتزوج من أخرى مسلمه ..... وغالبا الرجل المسيحى اللى بيمارس الزنا بيكون فاجر ولا يُخفى فعلته .... أما زنا المرأه في المسيحية فهو أمر نادر ... وقد لا يكون موجود .. واكتشافه يكون عن طريق المصادفة في حالة تلبس .... وايضا إن غيرت ديانتها وتزوجت برجل مسلم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هذا ليس تمرد
> 
> فأنا لا أعترض على قوانين الكنيسة
> ...



*وضعت بعض الأسباب يا إيرينى .... هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3510113&postcount=46
ولو توجد أسباب أخرى يا ريت نضعها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا كلام إيرينى غلط ..... *
> *الزنا في المسيحية بيكون أثبات ان الرجل على علاقة جنسية مع أمرأة أخرى ..... أو غير دينه وتزوج من أخرى مسلمه ..... وغالبا الرجل المسيحى اللى بيمارس الزنا بيكون فاجر ولا يُخفى فعلته .... أما زنا المرأه في المسيحية فهو أمر نادر ... وقد لا يكون موجود .. واكتشافه يكون عن طريق المصادفة في حالة تلبس .... وايضا إن غيرت ديانتها وتزوجت برجل مسلم*


 
ممممم لا مش لازم يبقى كدا-- هو ممكن يبقى خاين فى الخفاء عادى جدا-
و يحاول يخبى على خطيته---- و الست بردوا ممكن تبقى خاينه-- 
اعتقد ان الراجل المسيحى الخاين-- او الزانى مثله مثل اى رجل اخر يتبع اى ديانه اخرى-- بيختلف على حسب طباعه---و زنا المرأه فى المسيحيه مثله مثل زنا المرأه فى اى ديانه اخرى--- 
طباع البشر واحده و خطايا البشر واحده-- القاتل- المجرم الزانى الكذاب موجود مسيحى -- مسلم-- ملحد-- بوزى -- هندوسى عابد نار او بخار بئا---مش فارقا الديانه الى مكتوبه فى البطاقه--
 لان الى بيخطاء بيبقى منفصل عن الرب-- و الى منفصل خلاص بئا عادى مش هتفرق مكتوب ايه فى البطاقه---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اما عن الاستطلاع-- فالحقيقه مش عارفا ارض عليه---
-- الموضوع بيرجع للحاله ايه بالظبت-- لانى فعلا بشوف ان فى حالات  لازم يتم فيها الطلاق---


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسباب عدم المحبة كتير اهمها حسب تفكيرى
> 1- عدم التوافق فى اسلوب التفكير
> 2- عادات سيئة من أحد الزوجين
> 3- اختلاف الطباع
> 4- اختلاف البيئة*






لايمكن حصر هذه الاسباب وهناك ما لايخطر على البال باي حال من الاحوال وهنا ياتي دور مرحله مهمه جدا قبل الارتباط المقدس وهو مايسمى مرحلة الخطوبه التي من الممكن ان تخلص من زيجات فاشله مستقبلا لكن للاسف هناك من يمنعها من الاهل او من يستخدمها بغير واقعها لتضيع فوائدها ....


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و لا بقوانين الكنيسة و لا بالطلاق
> لازم يبحثوا عن السبب
> 
> ايه سبب عدم المحبة ؟؟*





باعتقادي الخاص جدا
فقدان المحبه بين الزوجين او عدم وجودها اصلا 
هي السبب الحقيقي لجميع النقاط المذكوره هنا لزواج فاشل
فالمحبه هو عنوان لتجاوز جميع المشاكل حتى لو كانت شاذه


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا كلام إيرينى غلط .....
> الزنا في المسيحية بيكون أثبات ان الرجل على علاقة جنسية مع أمرأة أخرى ..... أو غير دينه وتزوج من أخرى مسلمه ..... وغالبا الرجل المسيحى اللى بيمارس الزنا بيكون فاجر ولا يُخفى فعلته .... أما زنا المرأه في المسيحية فهو أمر نادر ... وقد لا يكون موجود .. واكتشافه يكون عن طريق المصادفة في حالة تلبس .... وايضا إن غيرت ديانتها وتزوجت برجل مسلم*



شخصيا اعرف زوجة خانت زوجها ليس جنسيا لكنها اتفقت مع شقيقها فسرقت اموالا وذهبا من المنزل بقصه مفبركه والنتيجه كانت الطلاق وبالكنيسه لكن لااعرف باي كنيسه ...!!!
فما رائيكم 
اهي زانيه ام خائنه ام ماذا


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن تسمحوا لي بنقطة صغيورة، كما قلت سابقاً أن كل حالة عاوزة دراسة منفردة مش من أي شخص، محتاجة شخص ملهم من الله ومتخصص في هذه الحالات لأن هذه موهبته من الله، وفي حالات تحتاج طبيب نفسي فعلاً..
وعموماً الكلام واحنا بعيد بيبقى له صورة وشكل تختلف عن قربنا منه، لأن مثلاً كانت هناك حالة زمااان مشكلة بين زوجين، والزوج كان في البداية لا يعرف الأسباب ولكنه شخص طيب للغاية ومحب للجميع وخدوم جداً وبيخاف الله فعلاً، وزوجته (قريبته) متسلطة كتير، وآخر ما زهق من الخناق كل يوم لمدة سنة كاملة ساب البيت ومشي، والعيلة والناس حاولت تصالحهم لم يُمكن، فتدخل الخدام وبعض الكهنة وهو بيسمع كلام الكهنة جداً وبيحترم الخدام للغاية، واصروا انه يحمل الصليب ويحتمل هذه المرأة وحاولوا يكلموها ولكنها كانت بترد عليهم بكبرياء وتعالي، لكن احتملوها جداً، لغاية ما وفقت والزوج وافق يرجعوا لبعض وتبطل خناق، فأخذت هدنة ولكنها لا تتحدث إليه في البيت إطلاقاً، وكان بيروح الشغل من الساعة 7 ويرجع الساعة 4، ويوم الأجازة بتخرج هي من البيت وتسيبه طول النهار وترجع في المساء، ولما كان بيسألها تتخانق معاه وتقول له مالكشي كلمة عليَّ، أنت هنا تجيب فلوس وبس..

المهم آخرة ما زهق من هذه الحياة المملة ومش قادر يعمل معاها شركة ساب البيت تاني لأنه مش قادر يعيش معاها ويقول أنها بتخرج ومش عارف بتروح فين.. المهم تأزمت الأوضاع وشك في سلوكها، وسابها تاني واصر الكهنة والخدام على رجوعه وكلموه عن حمل الصليب واحتمال المشقات.. الخ الخ

المهم في الآخر رجع تاني مرغم علشان الكهنة كلموه، المهم رجع مرة من الشعل بدري لأنه نسي ملف مهم للشغل، فلقاها مع واحد في حجرة نومه، المهم مسكوه وكتفوه وكهربوه لغاية ما مات، وأخوه كان يسكن فوق شقته مباشرة ولما سمع جلبه قال كالعادة بيتخانقوا، وبعد يومين مش لقى له حس ولا صوت، وعرف انه مش بيروح الشغل، ومش عارف هو فين المهم نزل يخبط عليه مش حد فتح وحاول كده لمدة يومين ثم كسر الباب فوجده ميت على الأرض وهو مقيدن استدعى الشرطة، المهم هي هربت طبعاً مع الرجل اللي كانت معاه ومش حد عرف ليها طريق... 

وفيه حالة تانية الأب بيسكر كتير والزوجة احتملته (بسبب تدخل الخدام والكهنة.. الخ) لغاية ما في يوم ضرب ابنه بالزجاجة الخمرة فدخل المستشفى، وزوجته قالت كل حادجة للشرطة بالتفصيل، فتم القبض عليه واتحول للتحقيق وبعد لما أخد حبس على زمة التحقيق خرج عن طريق محامي شاطر شوية ورجع البيت ضرب مراته لغاية ما سبب ليها في شلل رباعي بسبب ضربه لها بالزجاجة مش عارف الدكتور قال جت فين كده في رقبتها فسببت شلل رباعي للأم، أعذروني مش ليَّ قوي في المصطلحات الطبية...

وفي حالات أخرى كتير شفتها بعيني (مرة من زوج ومرة من زوجة) يمكن مش هاقدر اكتب الكثير منها يكفي هذان المثلان فقط، لأن فيه اسباب أخرى محرجة للغاية.... المهم القصص كتير والمآسي أكتر، النعمة معكم​


----------



## arfaan (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مع المشرف أيمن فى كل كلمة!

ﻻ يمكن لنا ان نطلق احكاماً مطلقة ونطلب من الكل ان يكونوا مثاليين بلا عيب فمن منا بلا خطيئة؟!

هل تحب عدوك محبة كاملة ومت على صليب من أجله قبل ان تقول لزوجة ان تحمل صليبها وتظل مع زوج متسلط ومتكبر (حتى وإن لم يزنِ) ؟

أسجل تأييدى لكلام المشرف أيمن وكل الآخرين الذين قدروا الضعف البشرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ماذا عن الأبناء يا أبي الحبيب !!! يعني في حالات ضرب الأم كما حدث في هذه الأحداث حينما أُصيبت بشلل رباعي، الجد والجده الذين يعتنون بهما لكن الزوج فهرب ولا يعلم له أحد طريق... طبعاً الحالات الفردية تختلف عن الحالات العامة والعادية.. لأن ماذا برضو عن الأبناء ساعة الانفصال بلا طلاق ما هي هي إيه الفرق طيب !!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا كلام إيرينى غلط .....
> الزنا في المسيحية بيكون أثبات ان الرجل على علاقة جنسية مع أمرأة أخرى ..... أو غير دينه وتزوج من أخرى مسلمه ..... وغالبا الرجل المسيحى اللى بيمارس الزنا بيكون فاجر ولا يُخفى فعلته .... أما زنا المرأه في المسيحية فهو أمر نادر ... وقد لا يكون موجود .. واكتشافه يكون عن طريق المصادفة في حالة تلبس .... وايضا إن غيرت ديانتها وتزوجت برجل مسلم*


*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما هذا الكلام ؟؟

____________________________

كلامى مش غلط 

الكلام دا قاله البابا شنودة بلسانه فى إحدى العظات 

خلى حضرتك فاكر إنك بعت لى مرة بوكيه ورد فى مشاركة من المشاركات 

أما أبعت لأستاذة مونيكا بأة تقوم بدور الواجب 

أما أبعت أنا كمان وردة

:flowers:

عشان تبقى كملت

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> باعتقادي الخاص جدا
> فقدان المحبه بين الزوجين او عدم وجودها اصلا
> هي السبب الحقيقي لجميع النقاط المذكوره هنا لزواج فاشل
> فالمحبه هو عنوان لتجاوز جميع المشاكل حتى لو كانت شاذه





*هذا الكلام نظرى مش عملى 

يا عم حرام عليك عايزنى أعيش مع واحد شاذ و أحبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*


انا مش فاهما-- طيب فى حاله الانفصال-- مش الراجل له طاقه جنسيه و الست-- المفروض بئا يترهبنوا و لا الموضوع ده بيزقهم إنهم يقعوا فى الغلط--
افرض واحد شهوته عاليا-- و هو منفصل ----
او معرفش لو مطلق و مش بيحق له الجواز تانى!! كدا يعنى إجبار للشخص على الزنا مثلا!! افرد اتعدل حاله-- او وجد الى تستحمل طباعه--- يعيش معاها فى الحرام-- و لا إيه-- انا مش بفهم الحجات دى!!:smil13:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*



*مالهم الصغار  ؟؟

يعيشوا بين إتنين فى حالة حرب

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أحيانا بيبقى الطلاق حل للأبناء
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

_*في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*_

 الابناء لو صغار بيبقم مع الوالده-- لو هى من الامهات الى بتشيل مسئوليه ولادها و بتراعيهم---و تهتم بمذاكرتهم-- خصوصا طبعا لو صغار فى السن--
 لكن فى انواع والدات بتبقى عايزا تعيش حياتها و مش عايزا تشيل مسئوليه الولاد-- و تلاق الاب كمان مش عايز و الولاد اترموا عند اى حد من العيله و الام تروح تظرهم مره كل شهر رغم انها ساكنه فى نفس البلد  تظرهم كإنها ضيفه -- و تاخد بعضها و تمشى لانها مش مسئوله عن مسارفهم--عند فى الاب-- عند بيخلى القلب متحجر و بيقتل الامومه-- مش فاهما الناس دى ايه---
 المهم بئا فى الدنيا دى الواحد بيشوف بلاوى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وضعت بعض الأسباب يا إيرينى .... هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3510113&postcount=46
> ولو توجد أسباب أخرى يا ريت نضعها*


*


يا أستاذى الفاضل 

ما تحطش كل حاجة فى إطار كدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كل حالة تؤخذ بذاتها

فيه أسباب بالهبل بتضيع المحبة 

ما ينفعش أحصرها فى أربع بنود كدة

يا أستاذى بدأت أحس إن حضرتك بتحط كراسة شروط و مواصفات لإحدى العطاءات 

:smil13:
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مالهم الصغار ؟؟​*
> 
> *يعيشوا بين إتنين فى حالة حرب*​
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> *أحيانا بيبقى الطلاق حل للأبناء*​


 
الطلاق ممكن فعلا يكون راحه للولاد
وممكن يتشردو ويبقى لا 
الاب طايقهم لأنهم بيفكروه بمصيبته السوده 
ولا الام طيقاهم علشان بيفكروها بعملها الاسود 
ولو فتحت الكنيسه باب الطلاق مش هنخلص ممكن فى اقل واصغر  مشكله 
يقولك نطلق عادى لأ،ه سهل 
وانا اعرف ناس اطلقت ايوه بعد كام سنه عذاب  بين المجلس الاكليريكى والمحكمه 
لكن اخدت اللى هى عايزاه 
وعلشان باقى الاسر تعرف ان الطلاق مش سهل
 الجواز مش لعبه 
اول ما ازهق اقول خلاص انا مش هكمل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الطلاق ممكن فعلا يكون راحه للولاد
> وممكن يتشردو ويبقى لا
> الاب طايقهم لأنهم بيفكروه بمصيبته السوده
> ولا الام طيقاهم علشان بيفكروها بعملها الاسود
> ...


 تماام عندك حق مينفعش تبقى بالساااهل اوى---
 بس بردوا متبقاش مستحيل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الطلاق ممكن فعلا يكون راحه للولاد
> وممكن يتشردو ويبقى لا
> الاب طايقهم لأنهم بيفكروه بمصيبته السوده
> ولا الام طيقاهم علشان بيفكروها بعملها الاسود
> ...



*يا ستى زهق إيه و بتاع إيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنا مش مشكلتى مع الكنيسة 

أنا مشكلتى فى إلتزام الدولة بقوانين الكنيسة 

يعنى اللايحة الجديدة مضرة جدا جدا لكل المسيحيين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ستى زهق إيه و بتاع إيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *أنا مش مشكلتى مع الكنيسة *
> 
> ...


 إيه الى مضر فيها-- حد يجبلنا صوره من الليحا هنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ستى زهق إيه و بتاع إيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *أنا مش مشكلتى مع الكنيسة *
> 
> ...


 
مش فاهمه 
قصدك جواز مدنى


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه الى مضر فيها-- حد يجبلنا صوره من الليحا هنا


 
ايوه بجد ياريت ب
س يكون موضوع لوحده علشان نعرف نتناقش فيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مش فاهمه
> قصدك جواز مدنى



*لا مش جواز مدنى 

أنا قصدى طلاق مدنى

و عنهم ما إتجوزوا بعد كدة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*لماذا لم يتم الاجابة على هذا السؤال ؟؟​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يستتبعه سؤال أهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوليس ( الطلاق لعلة الزنا ) هو بمثابة ( فضيحة ) للأسرة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/COLOR]


[/SIZE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*و السؤال التانى الذى أريد أن أوجهة لأستاذ صوت 

هل المسيحى هو الشخص اللى مكتوب فى بطاقته مسيحى ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش جواز مدنى *
> 
> *أنا قصدى طلاق مدنى*
> 
> *و عنهم ما إتجوزوا بعد كدة*


 
معلش استحملينى بعيد عنك فهمى على ادى 
ماهو علشان يطلق لازم يتجوز
 يتجوز كنسى وبعد كده يطلق مدنى !!!!!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لماذا لم يتم الاجابة على هذا السؤال ؟؟​*


 فضيحه طبعا!!
 و 95% من الناس ميرضوش بالفضيحه دى-- خصوصا  لو فيه اولاد-- لان هيبقى مشكله كبيره للولاد نفسهم و سمعتهم و مستقبلهم!![/SIZE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*


*الأبناء هيتربوا ...كدة كدة هيتربوا 
لو أحد الزوجين توفاه الله ....الحياة بتقف ؟
لما توصل الحياة الزوجية الى مُسمى ( إستحالة العِشرة ) نجرب الأنفصال الأول 
يمكن حد منهم يتعدل أو يفوق لروحه ....ماتعدلش ...أنا قلت رأييى قبل كدة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فضيحه طبعا!!
> و 95% من الناس ميرضوش بالفضيحه دى-- خصوصا  لو فيه اولاد-- لان هيبقى مشكله كبيره للولاد نفسهم و سمعتهم و مستقبلهم!!*


*علشان كدة سألت ...لأنه ممكن يكون لــ ( علة الزنا ) لها مفهوم أوسع أو يرمى لمعانى أضافية 
فسألت الأول عن تعريف ( الزنا ) وكيفية أثباته 
( معلومة ) لا تأخذ المحكمة بالتصوير الفوتغرافى أو فيديو لأثبات واقعة الزنا ...كذلك لا تأخذ بتحليل الــ D.N.A 
تأخذ به فقط لأثبات النسب وليس **لأثبات الزنا ...*​


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*أم تذبح طفلتها بسكين عقب انفصالها عن زوجها بسوهاج*









       09/23/2013 - 11:55


تجردت  أم من مشاعرها الإنسانية، وذبحت رضيعتها "عام ونصف" بقرية جزيرة شندويل  دائرة مركز المراغة محافظة سوهاج، وبررت فعلتها بمرورها بحالة نفسية عقب  انفصالها عن زوجها. تحرر محضر بالواقعة، وباشرت النيابة التحقيقات بإشراف  المستشار أسامة عبدالسلام، المحامي العام لنيابات شمال سوهاج. 

 كان اللواء إبراهيم صابر، مدير أمن سوهاج، تلقى إخطارًا من مستشفى  المراغة المركزي، يفيد وصول الطفلة دينا ناصر محمد "عام ونصف" جثة هامدة.  انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة العقيد حسام عبداللطيف، وكيل مباحث المديرية،  وبسؤال أحمد محمد محمود "29 عامًا ـ مزارع" عم الطفلة، قرر أنه أثناء لهو  الضحية على درج سلم المنزل سقطت ولقيت مصرعها، وأخذت أقوال المذكور في محضر  رسمي. 

 لكن بتوقيع الكشف الطبي على الضحية من قبل مفتش الصحة، أفاد أن الطفلة  لقيت مصرعها بسبب هبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية إثر جرح نافذ بالرقبة، وأشارت  تحريات العقيد حسين حامد، مدير المباحث الجنائية، إلى أن الطفلة المتوفاة  تدعى دينا عبدالله صابر. 

 وأضافت التحريات، أن المذكور، خال الضحية وليس عمها، وثبُت عدم صحة  روايته حول الواقعة، وأكدت المعلومات، أن والدة الضحية تدعى زمزم "21  عامًا" هي شقيقة المبلغ، وهي من قتلت رضيعتها، وأن شقيقها حاول إبعادها عن  دائرة الاتهام. 

 تم القبض على المتهمة، وبمواجهتها بالتحريات، اعترفت بارتكابها للجريمة،  عن طريق غرس سكين في رقبة طفلتها الرضيعة، ولم تتركها إلا جثة هامدة،  وبررت ذلك لمرورها بحالة نفسية عقب انفصالها عن زوجها. تحرر عن ذلك المحضر  رقم 10390، وتولت النيابة التحقيقات


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ذهبنا إلى متاهة من الأراء ..... رغم قلة العدد   

بالنسبة لموضوع الفضيحة ....... أمة لا إله إلا الله بتبقى عارفه .... ماعدا الذين لا يريدون أن يعرفوا ....

مافيش جديد في أمر الفضيحة ....

بالنسبة لسؤال ايرينى ..... المسيحية سلوك وليس بالهوية ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> بالنسبة لموضوع الفضيحة ....... أمة لا إله إلا الله بتبقى عارفه .... ماعدا الذين لا يريدون أن يعرفوا ....*


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حضرتك فاتح موضوع صعب حبتين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك طالب أستطلاع على أساس دينى وآية من الأنجيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش عايز أفتى أو أفسر فى الكتاب المُقدس ...لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أمكانية أن تكون ( علة الزنا ) لها مفهوم أوسع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](مثال) أن يكون الزوج عاجز جنسياً ويُخشى على الزوجة من الوقوع فى خطية (الزنا) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) لا يوجد حب بينهما ويُخشى على أحدهما أن يميل قلبه لغير شريك حياته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما رأيك ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ذهبنا إلى متاهة من الأراء ..... رغم قلة العدد
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع الفضيحة ....... أمة لا إله إلا الله بتبقى عارفه .... ماعدا الذين لا يريدون أن يعرفوا ....
> 
> ...


*
لما هو سلوك و ليس بالهوية

عايزين ليه الدولة تعمل قانون على حسب الهوية ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smil13:

_______________________________________

طنشتنى أحلى طناش فى موضوع البابا شنودة :dntknw:



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لما هو سلوك و ليس بالهوية
> 
> عايزين ليه الدولة تعمل قانون على حسب الهوية ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smil13:
> ...


*
مش فاهم ازاى عايزين الدولة تعمل قانون حسب الهوية ....؟؟؟

وفين موضوع البابا شنوده .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> مش فاهم ازاى عايزين الدولة تعمل قانون حسب الهوية ....؟؟؟
> 
> وفين موضوع البابا شنوده .....*


*
مش الكنيسة عايزة فى الدستور المصرى : المسيحيين و اليهود وفقا لتشريعاتهم

أليس هذا الدستور تابع للهوية ؟؟؟؟؟


________________________________________


موضوع البابا شنودة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3511292&postcount=70

*


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك فاتح موضوع صعب حبتين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك طالب أستطلاع على أساس دينى وآية من الأنجيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز أفتى أو أفسر فى الكتاب المُقدس ...لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أمكانية أن تكون ( علة الزنا ) لها مفهوم أوسع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](مثال) أن يكون الزوج عاجز جنسياً ويُخشى على الزوجة من الوقوع فى خطية (الزنا) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) لا يوجد حب بينهما ويُخشى على أحدهما أن يميل قلبه لغير شريك حياته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما رأيك ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لما هو سلوك و ليس بالهوية
> 
> عايزين ليه الدولة تعمل قانون على حسب الهوية ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smil13:
> ...



بدى اعمل لكم تقييم لكن ما باقدر


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك فاتح موضوع صعب حبتين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك طالب أستطلاع على أساس دينى وآية من الأنجيل*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز أفتى أو أفسر فى الكتاب المُقدس ...لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أمكانية أن تكون ( علة الزنا ) لها مفهوم أوسع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](مثال) أن يكون الزوج عاجز جنسياً ويُخشى على الزوجة من الوقوع فى خطية (الزنا) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) لا يوجد حب بينهما ويُخشى على أحدهما أن يميل قلبه لغير شريك حياته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما رأيك ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



*موضوع العجز الجنسى إن كان موجود قبل الزواج فالكنيسة تصدر ما يُسمى "بطلان زواج" أى أن الزواج باطل ....وبالتالى يحق للزوجة الزواج واستكمال حياتها ..... وإن كان حدث أثناء الزواج فعلى الزوجة الرضا بالأمر الواقع وتواصل حياتها مع الزوج.

أما موضوع الحب ..... فهذا خطأ الطرفان .... وعليهم حصد ما قد زرعاه*[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ما هذا الكلام ؟؟
> ...



*هاتى تلك العظة ....... لأستمع إليها
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا مش فاهما-- طيب فى حاله الانفصال-- مش الراجل له طاقه جنسيه و الست-- المفروض بئا يترهبنوا و لا الموضوع ده بيزقهم إنهم يقعوا فى الغلط--
> افرض واحد شهوته عاليا-- و هو منفصل ----
> او معرفش لو مطلق و مش بيحق له الجواز تانى!! كدا يعنى إجبار للشخص على الزنا مثلا!! افرد اتعدل حاله-- او وجد الى تستحمل طباعه--- يعيش معاها فى الحرام-- و لا إيه-- انا مش بفهم الحجات دى!!:smil13:



*لو عند إنسان أبنة أو أبن ..... وأصيب اصابه افقدته الوعى .... وصار جثة تأكل وتشرب وتتنفس ...... ماذا سيفعل هذا الإنسان بأبنه أو أبنته .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يا أستاذى الفاضل
> ...



*أحاول بقدر الإمكان تحديد الموضوع في نقاط محددة كى لا نتوه في الحوار*


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هذا الكلام نظرى مش عملى
> 
> يا عم حرام عليك عايزنى أعيش مع واحد شاذ و أحبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه

الموضوع ليس كما تقولين
المشاركات هنا متسلسله وتكمل بعضها
فجواب سؤالك مذكور سابقا وهو البدايات 

يا عم حرام عليك عايزنى أعيش مع واحد شاذ و أحبه ..؟؟؟​اذا كنت عاقلا لما تربط بغير العاقلين
لما هو شاذ ترتبطي بيه ليه من الاول 
لم يكن شاذا ...قاتلا ... شرسا ... لايطاق ... الخ ....
واصبح بعد الارتباط كذلك ...؟؟
هذا هو ماتكلمت عنه 
الحب والمحبه ... التفاني والاخلاص ... التضحيه
كما يقول الكثيرون مثاليات ليست على ارض الواقع
هذه ليست مثاليات في واقع نحن نصنعه 
الواقع هو البشر وعقله وايمانه وتوجهاته التي يصنعها بنفسه ولا تفرض عليه فرضا 

الحب والمحبه ... التفاني والاخلاص ... التضحيه
هذه اساسيات الارتباط بين شخصين اذا فقدت من احدهما فيجب ان يعوضها الاخر والعدو هنا هو الانانيه وحب الذات 

وان فقدت من كلاهما فهنا يضيع كل شيء ومن يسير الامور ليس ملاكا بالتاكيد وللاختصار 

هو من يريد ان لا نكون اطفالا في يوم من الايام كما اراد الرب 

الموضوع هنا يحتاج الى مواضيع وصفحات لاتنتهي فللفائده الكلام دائما  عن الغالبيه وليس على شرائح لاتكون الانسبه لاتذكر


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في كثير من الحالات بيكون الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, هو الحل ..... لكن ماذا عن الابناء .... خاصة إن كانوا صغار .....؟؟؟؟*



في بعض مراحل العمر المتاخره قد يكون الانفصال حلا او الهجران للزوجين او البقاء مع بعض دون الاشتراك بالحياة وهو من اجل اعطاء صورة او مراعاة للوضع الاجتماعي او للاولاد المشتركه 
وهذا ليس حلا لانه قنبلة موقوته ستنفجر باي وقت
الحل هو نبذ الذات والتخلص من الانانيه البشريه والرجوع للتفاهم وحل المشاكل ورجوع المحبه 

اما المشكله اذا كانت الفئه العمريه صغيره بوجود طاقات ورغبات ونشاطات فوق التحمل 
هنا يكون الانفصال باب الدخول في مجالات لايمكن الرجوع عنها 
الحل دائمااااا 
هو نبذ الذات والتخلص من الانانيه البشريه والرجوع للتفاهم وحل المشاكل ورجوع المحبه


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

للتوضيح 
قد يعتقد اليعض عند قراءه مشاركاتي هنا في هذا الموضوع
ان هشام انسان خيالي وحالم
فانا اقول
لست خياليا لكني احب الخيال 
ولست حالما لكني احب الاحلام
ما اكتبه واقع ملموس اعيشه وافخر بنقله
انها البدايات 
انه الحب الصادق من الطرفين 
انه الواقع الذي ازرعه بيدي لاحصد نتائجه رغم كل الظروف
انه الحب ..التضحيه ..الاخلاص ..الوفاء
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ما هذا الكلام ؟؟
> ...






الثقه بين الازواج ليست محض صدفه او كلام عابر 
الثقه من الحب الصادق قد يتخللها لحظات ضعف اوشك 
قد يكون احد اسبابها احد الطرفين بتصرفات قد تكون طائشه احيانا تولد الغيره التي يكون التخلص منها صعبا جدا
وهنا المثل يقول 
امشي دوغري يحتار عدوك فيك

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و لا بقوانين الكنيسة و لا بالطلاق
> 
> لازم يبحثوا عن السبب
> ...



عدم المحبه غير البدايات فهي الاساس 
هو الانانيه ....ليس اكثر


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مالهم الصغار  ؟؟
> 
> يعيشوا بين إتنين فى حالة حرب
> 
> ...



الطلاق ليس حلا بل هو اسهلها واخرها
بل العكس وجود الاطفال من اكبر الدوافع للحفاظ على الزواج والتفكير الف مره قبل قرار الانفصال
وجود الاطفال هو من يجعلنا نفكر بغيرنا 
وليس بانانيتنا


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ستى زهق إيه و بتاع إيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> أنا مش مشكلتى مع الكنيسة
> 
> ...





لااعرف هنا ما المقصود
لكن اسأل
عن اي المسيحيين الذي تضرهم قوانين الكنيسه ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الطلاق ممكن فعلا يكون راحه للولاد
> وممكن يتشردو ويبقى لا
> الاب طايقهم لأنهم بيفكروه بمصيبته السوده
> ولا الام طيقاهم علشان بيفكروها بعملها الاسود
> ...






نعم اختي الغاليه
الزواج مش لعبه
والطلاق ايضا 
مش لعبه 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع العجز الجنسى إن كان موجود قبل الزواج فالكنيسة تصدر ما يُسمى "بطلان زواج" أى أن الزواج باطل ....وبالتالى يحق للزوجة الزواج واستكمال حياتها ..... *


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذى أنا اعرف ( بطلان الزواج ) هل يقابله نص كتابى مثل ( لعلة زنا ) ؟*​​ 


> *وإن كان حدث أثناء الزواج فعلى الزوجة الرضا بالأمر الواقع وتواصل حياتها مع الزوج*.


*[FONT=&quot]الزوجة سترضى ( غصباً وقهراً ) ونحن نتحدث عن " بشر " ضعيف لا ملائكة كِرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك قلت فى سؤالى ( يُخشى ) [/FONT]*​


> *أما موضوع الحب ..... فهذا خطأ الطرفان .... وعليهم حصد ما قد زرعاه*


 *[FONT=&quot]إن كان الله قد صنع لنا توبة ...فكيف بنا لا نسمح بتصحيح مسار لأخطائنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو نحنُ أشد فى الحق من الله نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذى أنا اعرف ( بطلان الزواج ) هل يقابله نص كتابى مثل ( لعلة زنا ) ؟*​​
> *بطلان الزواج بيكون لأن هناك غش في البيانات ..... ومش لازم يكون مختص بالجنس فقط .... لو الزوج او الزوجة مريض بالسل مثلا .... ولم يخبر الطرف الآخر .... أى أن القبول هنا تم بناء على إخفاء معلومة كان يمكن أن لا تتم الزيجة إن اعلنها الطرف المريض*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة سترضى ( غصباً وقهراً ) ونحن نتحدث عن " بشر " ضعيف لا ملائكة كِرام *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك قلت فى سؤالى ( يُخشى ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *المسيحية رفعت المؤمن بها لمرتبه تفوق مرتبة الملائكة .... واوصت المسيحية بوجوب التحكم في الجسد ......وألا ننصاع لرغباته*
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أو نحنُ أشد فى الحق من الله نفسه ؟[/FONT]
> 
> لا تخبرنى إنك تناولت سما بإرادتك .... ثم لا تريد أن تشعر بأعراضه ..... التوبة شيئ ..... وتحمل نتائج اختيارك شيئ آخر
> 
> ...



*سوء الأختيار بيكون ناتج عن أرادة شريرة عند الزواج
فهناك من يتزوج طمعا في غنى الطرف الآخر
وهناك من يتزوج المراكز والشهادات
وهناك من يتزوج لمواصفات جسدية وغض النظر عن أى شيئ آخر
وما يزرعه الإنسان ..... إياه يحصد ..... هذه حقيقة كونية .... *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*نأتى للشريعة المسيحية ...... والتى من المفترض أن جميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بها ..... ليس هذا فقط ..... بل يهللون لها ويتفاخرون بها على غير المؤمنون ..... 
تعالوا نغوص في بعض ما قاله لنا الرب يسوع .....

سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ, لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ, لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ .......

من منا يريد أن يكون مسيحيا في موضوع الزواج.... ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نأتى للشريعة المسيحية ...... والتى من المفترض أن جميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بها ..... ليس هذا فقط ..... بل يهللون لها ويتفاخرون بها على غير المؤمنون .....
> تعالوا نغوص في بعض ما قاله لنا الرب يسوع .....
> 
> سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ, لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ, لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ .......
> ...



ﻻ اقصد اى اساءة او عدم احترام بالسؤال:

لكن هل اكملت الكمال المسيحى فى كل نواحى الحياة الاخرى ايضاً؟


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> ﻻ اقصد اى اساءة او عدم احترام بالسؤال:
> 
> لكن هل اكملت الكمال المسيحى فى كل نواحى الحياة الاخرى ايضاً؟



إن كنت فعلت، فلماذا تذهب للتوبة والاعتراف إلى هذه اللحظة؟

وإن كنا مازلنا تحت الضعف، فلماذا نفصل الزواج عن باقى الامور، وﻻ نتخيل ان الانسان المسيحى يمكن ان يضعف فى هذا أيضاً؟ لماذا الزواج تحديداً نرفض تخيل اى قصور فيه؟ ام اننا متأثرين فقط بالثقافة العربية التى تفزع من الجنس؟

"من قال لأخيه يا أحمق يستوجب نار جهنم" أيضاً

هل أحببت عدوك وضحيت بحياتك لأجله؟ لماذا تطلب الكمال فى الزواج دوناً عن الأمور الأخرى؟


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> أطلبه هنا لأننا نتكلم في موضوع الزواج ...... وبالطبع ذلك مطلوب في كافة نواحى الحياة*



ﻻ اظن.....فأنت لست فقط توضح الصورة المثالية التى على الكل ان يهدف لها...

بل تريد حقاً تطبيق قانون فعلى وتقطع كل من فشل فى الزواج بالذات ونتكلم عن "شريعة" وقوانين!

لماذا ﻻ تريد ان تسمح بالطلاق على الإطلاق....بينما مستعد ان تقبل ان يضعف انسان ويكذب مثلاً امام السياف ثم تقدم له قانون توبة فيما بعد؟

لماذا الزواج بالذات ﻻ تقبل ان يضعف احد وان هناك حالات يمكن فعلاً ان يكون الطلاق هو الحل الوحيد، ولا تقبله إلا بسبب الزنا رغم وجود اشياء اخطر؟ "الحرف يقتل"

من أخطر؟ شخص انانى ومدمن (او اى شخص من الذين تفضل المشرف ايمن بوصفهم) لكنه لم يزنِ، ام شخص أخطأ وزنا مرة وندم عليها طول عمره ويعيش حياته يتمنى لزوجته ان تغفر له؟ لكنك تريد السماح بالطلاق للثانية بينما الأولى لا


الخلاصة هي: السيد المسيح قدم الصورة المثالية...فى الزواج كما فى غيره....لكن ﻻ يمكن لنا ان نطلق حكماً قاطعاً ونتغاضى عن الضعف الذى نرزح تحته...وإلا فلنفعل المثل ولنقتل كل من يشتم او يقع فى اقل خطأ! ومن أخطأ فى واحدة أجرم فى الكل...ولن يدخل السماء الا الكامل!

فمن كان منكم كاملاً، يرجمها اولاً بحجر

لذلك انا معترض على السؤال فى العنوان من الأساس....ﻻ يمكن ان نجيب بنعم او ﻻ قاطعة...لهذا السبب لم اشارك...

نعم، هناك حالات ﻻ يكون هناك حل فيها الا الطلاق....فمن منا كامل؟ لماذا نأتى لمن ضعفوا فى هذه النقطة ونحكم عليهم هكذا....بينما ﻻ نفعل هذا مع باقى الخطايا؟

لماذا "الشريعة المسيحية" (مع اعتراضى على اللفظ) ﻻ تتضمن شيئاً ضد الشتم الذى يستوجب نار جهنم؟ أم هل الشتامون يرثون الملكوت، بينما المطلقون ﻻ؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا تريد في النهاية ..... وكيف تحكم علىّ .....؟؟؟؟ وهل أنا من رفض الطلاق لأى سبب ....؟؟؟؟ أليس هذا نص كتابى ......؟؟؟*
> *من يريد أن يطلق لن يمنعه أحد ...... لكن عليه أن يعرف ..... أنه سار في طريق غير إنجيلى*


 
كلامك صحيح استاذ صارخ 
واللى عايز طلاق كان يتجوز مدنى من الاول  ويطلق مدنى 
 ويبعد عن الجواز الكنسى من الاول ويريح دماغه 
وتبقى الكنيسه بريئه منه 
 لأن البابا شنوده رفض تنفيذ قرار المحكمه بالزواج التانى للمطلقين


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا تريد في النهاية ..... وكيف تحكم علىّ .....؟؟؟؟ وهل أنا من رفض الطلاق لأى سبب ....؟؟؟؟ أليس هذا نص كتابى ......؟؟؟
> من يريد أن يطلق لن يمنعه أحد ...... لكن عليه أن يعرف ..... أنه سار في طريق غير إنجيلى
> *



لم احكم عليك...

فقط اطلب الا نحكم على احد...هذا كل ما اريد...

المسيح رفض الطلاق...ورفض الشتم، ورفض الكذب، ورفض حتى النظرة غير الطاهرة...

فلماذا الطلاق بالذات هو ما ركزنا عليه؟ ولماذا "الشريعة المسيحية" اخذت نص الطلاق فقط، وتركت كل نصوص الخطايا الأخرى؟

ولماذا الزنى دوناً عن غيره؟! وقد اوردنا امثلة كثيرة لحالات اخطر من الزنا!

الحرف يقتل...والمسيح نفسه اعتبر من نظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها...

اذاً فكل من نظر لامرأة يحق لزوجته ان تطلقه!

كل ما اطلبه هو انه ليس لى او لك او لاي احد ان يحكم على شخص....والكنيسة ليست موجودة لاطهار بل لخطاة...يخطئون فى الزواج كما يخطئون فى كل شىء.....وليس لنا ان نطلق حكماً عاماً مطلقاً

النص الكتابى غير موجود لنعبده.....فالحرف يقتل!


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ما اطلبه عبر عنه المشرف أيمن أفضل تعبير....

ارجو مراجعة مشاركاته وأنا معه فى الرأى تماماً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هاتى تلك العظة ....... لأستمع إليها
> *


*
لأ أنا سمعته بودانى ما حدش قال لى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أعتقد إنه كان فى أحد اللقاءات مع إحدى المذيعات 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا كنت عاقلا لما تربط بغير العاقلين
> لما هو شاذ ترتبطي بيه ليه من الاول
> 
> 
> ​



*

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:
هاعرف منين انه شاذ قبل الزواج ؟؟؟؟؟
هاويه لدكتور يكشف عليه من وراء ؟
و لا ايه ؟

يا ترى كل عريس هيتقدم لبنتك هتخليه يقدم كشف هيئة؟؟ :2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع العجز الجنسى إن كان موجود قبل الزواج فالكنيسة تصدر ما يُسمى "بطلان زواج" أى أن الزواج باطل ....وبالتالى يحق للزوجة الزواج واستكمال حياتها ..... وإن كان حدث أثناء الزواج فعلى الزوجة الرضا بالأمر الواقع وتواصل حياتها مع الزوج.
> 
> *



*الله 

طب ليه الكنيسة تحط قانون مش موجود له نص فى الكتاب ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الطلاق ليس حلا بل هو اسهلها واخرها
> بل العكس وجود الاطفال من اكبر الدوافع للحفاظ على الزواج والتفكير الف مره قبل قرار الانفصال
> وجود الاطفال هو من يجعلنا نفكر بغيرنا
> وليس بانانيتنا



*أحيانا وجود الأطفال هو اللى بيخلينا نقرر الطلاق بسرعة حفاظا على حياتهم أو على تربيتهم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لااعرف هنا ما المقصود
> لكن اسأل
> عن اي المسيحيين الذي تضرهم قوانين الكنيسه ...؟؟؟؟


*
المسيحيين لن تضرهم قوانين الكنيسة طالما هذه القوانين داخل جدران الكنيسة

أما لو أصبحت تشريعات دولة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هنا تتغير المفاهيم

بإختصار كدة بمثال

لو واحدة متجوزة واحد شاذ 

كان من الممكن تعمل قضية فى المحكمة إسمها إستحالة عشرة و تنتهى بدون تبادل الفضائح 
(دا طبعا فى حالة إن قوانين الكنيسة داخل الكنيسة و ليست تشريعات للدولة )

أما إذا أصبحت قوانين و تشريعات فى المحاكم 

هتبقى الفضايح هنا و هناك

و أظن لصالح الأولاد ما يتقالش إن أبوكم  كده   



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا تريد في النهاية ..... وكيف تحكم علىّ .....؟؟؟؟ وهل أنا من رفض الطلاق لأى سبب ....؟؟؟؟ أليس هذا نص كتابى ......؟؟؟
> من يريد أن يطلق لن يمنعه أحد ...... لكن عليه أن يعرف ..... أنه سار في طريق غير إنجيلى
> *



*نص كتابى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أين هو هذا النص 

لنتكلم فيه ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

> *أستاذى أنا اعرف ( بطلان الزواج ) هل يقابله نص كتابى مثل ( لعلة زنا ) ؟
> 
> بطلان الزواج بيكون لأن هناك غش في البيانات ..... ومش لازم يكون مختص بالجنس فقط .... لو الزوج او الزوجة مريض بالسل مثلا .... ولم يخبر الطرف الآخر .... أى أن القبول هنا تم بناء على إخفاء معلومة كان يمكن أن لا تتم الزيجة إن اعلنها الطرف المريض
> 
> *[/COLOR]



*جه منين بطلان الزواج دا بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس ما فيهوش بطلان :smil13:
*

[YOUTUBE]Q08mXxPaFAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله
> 
> طب ليه الكنيسة تحط قانون مش موجود له نص فى الكتاب ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



*ممكن يكون له نص ..... لكن أنا لا أعلمه ....

إن لم يكن له نص فالكنيسة القبطية هنا تكون وضعت قانون بطلان الزواج بسلطان الحل والربط ..... وهذا السلطان غير مسموح به لأى وصية لها نص .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:



نص كتابى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أين هو هذا النص 

لنتكلم فيه ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 : 31- 32)


وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ، فَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ؟ فَأَجَابَهُمْ قَائِلاً: أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى، - وَقَالَ: لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَتَّحِدُ بِزَوْجَتِهِ، فَيَصِيرُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً؟ فَلَيْسَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ، بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فَلاَ يُفَرِّقَنَّ الإِنْسَانُ مَا قَدْ قَرَنَهُ اللهُ . فَسَأَلُوهُ: فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى بِأَنْ تُعْطَى الزَّوْجَةُ وَثِيقَةَ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟. أَجَابَ: بِسَبَبِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ، سَمَحَ لَكُمْ مُوسَى بِتَطْلِيقِ زَوْجَاتِكُمْ وَلَكِنَّ الأَمْرَ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى. (مت 19 : 3-9)

فَتَقَدَّمَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَسَأَلُوهُ: هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ؟» لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ فَأَجَابَ: بِمَاذَا أَوْصَاكُمْ مُوسَى؟. فَقَالُوا: مُوسَى أَذِنَ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ, وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ, فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ. ثُمَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي عَلَيْهَا. (مر 10 : 2-11)

كُلُّ مَنْ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَزْنِي. (لو 16:18)*


----------



## arfaan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومن قال أننا لا نريد تطبيق الوصايا الإنجيلة في كافة الأمور .... ؟؟؟؟؟ هل أنا من سأدخل من قال لأخيه يا أحمق نار جهنم ....؟؟؟
> من الواضح أن المجتمع العلمانى الذى تحيا فيه له تأثير فيما تراه ...
> الكنيسة لن تمنح اسرارها لأى رافض لوصايا الكتاب .... وهذا سلطان اعطاه الرب لها *



نعم....وأشكر الرب أنى أحيا فى مجتمع عادت فيه الكنيسة لدورها الطبيعى

أما عن السلطان.....فهل تتكلم عن الكنيسة القبطية فقط أم عن الكنيسة الجامعة فى العالم اجمع؟

والكنيسة لها السلطان أن تسمح بالطلاق أيضاً وهذا ما يقوله المشرف أيمن وما أقوله أنا
وليس دور أى أحد منا إلا المختصين ومن لهم هذا السلطان أن يقرروا ان كان يجب منح الطلاق أم لا

اعتراضى هو أنك تريد تقييد يد حتى من معهم السلطان بحجة النص....ولهذا أسأل، لماذا لا تقيدهم بالنصوص الأخرى أيضاً؟ لماذا الزواج بالذات؟


----------



## arfaan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ولماذا تلك "الشريعة المسيحية" المزعومة لا تحتوى إلا على أمور الطلاق؟

لماذا من "شرع تلك الشريعة" تجاهل كافة النصوص الأخرى عن الخطايا الأخرى؟

أيضاً...

تريد ان تطلق للزنا....حسناً....ماذا إن أنا نظرت إلى امرأة؟ لقد زنيت بها فى قلبى حسب النص...هل يمكن لزوجتى طلب الطلاق؟


----------



## arfaan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

من الواضح انه ﻻ فائدة من المناقشة ولذلك اسجل خروج من الموضوع


----------



## sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كنت هبقي مع الطلاق لو موجود بالكنيسه
فبما ان معندناش طلاق فانا مع الانفصال اذا كان الزواج فاشل بين الطرفين
وشايفه انه انسب حل للطرفين وللاولاد كمان ,, للزوجين لانهم هيستريحوا من بعض ومش هيبقي في ضغط علي حد منهم وكل واحد يعيش براحته في هدوء
بدل المشاكل وتعب الاعصاب الي ممكن توصل ان 
الزوجه انها تكتئب او حتي تفكر انها تطفش من عيشتها او حتي تتنتحر لان الضغط النفسي بيولد الانفجار ,, 
وبالنسبه للاولاد  لانهم هيتربوا في جو هادي بعيد عن الصوت العالي والخناقات واذا كان الاب علي درجة من النضج هيزورهم ويهتم بيهم من بعيد مش كدة هيبقي كانه مش موجود ,, طبعا دا بياثر علي نفسيه الاولاد بس تاثيرة هيبقي اقل من لو هما علطول خناق ومفيش سلام في البيت والام علطول مكتئبه وحزينه


----------



## تيمو (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش جواز مدنى
> 
> أنا قصدى طلاق مدنى
> 
> و عنهم ما إتجوزوا بعد كدة*



ليش حاسك خايفة تحكي إنك بتأيدي الزواج المدني 
...................................................................... رأيي بالموضوع: 

يجب أن يكون نوعان من الزواج: زواج مدني وديني ، من أراد أن يتبع أي منهما فعليه أن يتحمّل نتيجة قراره ... فمن غير المعقول أن تضييع سنوات الشباب في المحاكم الكنسية بسبب (بدائية) القوانين الكنسية والمعمول بها من العصر البيزنطي (لا أعرف عن الكنيسة القبطية)

هناك شباب قضى في المحاكم أكثر من سبع سنوات وأخيراً اتجه لأساليب غير سوية ليحل مشكلته، لذلك أعتقد أن الطلاق رحمة في بعض الأحيان ...

المتمسكون بحرفية النص: إلا لعلة الزنى ، يتناسون أن المسيح قد فتح الباب على مصراعيه لتعريف كلمة "زنى" ، فهو لم يحدّها بـِ (أُمسكت بذات الفعل) كالمرأة الزانية ، بل عممها للنظرة والإشتهاء القلبي ... فكيف تربط المحاكم اليوم الطلاق بعلّة وحيدة وهي الزنى مع أن الزنا في عُرُف السيد تعني اشتهاء ونظرات وتعني أيضاً أن أغلب الرجال يستحقون هذه الورقة من "زوجاتهم" !؟

أحد مشاكل الزواج هي أن الكثير من الكهنة نسوا دورهم الرعوي والتعليمي والتوجيهي للمقبلين على الزواج واقتصر فقط على إقامة الأكاليل دون حتى إكمال الجلسات التوعوية أو جعلها مجرد جلسة روتينية من باب (رفع العتب) ، ولذلك أصبحت المراسم مجرد طقوس وروتين خالية من تعريف المقبلين على هذه الخطوة بجدّية هذ الخطوة وتبعياتها وإلتزاماتها ... 

أخيراً أستاذ صارخ ، أراك ذكرت الخضوع ولم تذكر أن ما يسبق الخضوع بحسب الفكر المسيحي وبنفس النص وهو التضحية والمحبة والإهتمام والرعاية من الزوج تماماً مثلما فعل المسيح مع كنيسته ... قبل أن يأتي الخضوع كتحصيل حاصل دون حاجة لتذكير الزوجة بضرورة خضوعها؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> ليش حاسك خايفة تحكي إنك بتأيدي الزواج المدني
> ...................................................................... رأيي بالموضوع:
> 
> يجب أن يكون نوعان من الزواج: زواج مدني وديني ، من أراد أن يتبع أي منهما فعليه أن يتحمّل نتيجة قراره ... فمن غير المعقول أن تضييع سنوات الشباب في المحاكم الكنسية بسبب (بدائية) القوانين الكنسية والمعمول بها من العصر البيزنطي (لا أعرف عن الكنيسة القبطية)
> ...



*شكرا لإبداء رأيك لنتعرف عن لأى مدى يتقبل المسيحيين المبادئ "البدائية" للمسيحية كحسب تعبيرك .....
أكيد هناك تقصير من الرعاة ..... وإلا لما نراه من أحوال المسيحيين الآن ....
أنا ذكرت الخضوع عندما كانت المتحاورة فتاه ..... لأن هذه هى وصية الزوجة في الكتاب المقدس 
أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، (اف  5 :  22)
أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ، اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا يَلِيقُ فِي الرَّبِّ (كو  3 :  18)

ومن المؤكد هناك وصية مقابلة للرجال:
كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ (1بط  3 :  7)
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، (اف  5 :  25)
كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ (اف  5 :  28)
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، احِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَكُونُوا قُسَاةً عَلَيْهِنَّ (كو  3 :  19)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*هنا نتعرف على وصية الكتاب المقدس للأزواج ....

على الزوجة أن تخضع لزوجها 
لا تتمرد عليه
لا تحتقرة لأى تقصير
لا تسود عليه ولا تسعى للسيطرة 

وعلى الزوج أن يحب زوجته ...
يرعاها في كافة النواحى
يسعى لأرضائها فيما لا يخالف وصايا الرب

هل لو عاش الزوجان هذه الوصايا .... هل كنا سنرى ما نراه من أمور محزنة في البيت المسيحى .....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*نأتى لأمر أخر لما نراه من تمرد على وصايا الكتاب المقدس فيما يختص بأمور الزواج الفاشل والتى أعتقد أننا سردنا أغلبها

كافة المسيحيين يهللون ويبجلون الصليب ...... وقد يبذلون حياتهم دفاعا عن الصليب ....

لكن هل هم يتقبلون في الواقع أن يحملوا الصليب .... ؟؟؟؟

هل الصليب مجرد الخشبة المقدسة للرب يسوع .... ؟؟؟؟؟

ألا يعتبر رفضنا لحمل الصليب رفضا للمسيحية ....؟؟؟؟

يخطئ من يظن أن هناك مسيحية بدون صليب .....

لذا قال الحامل الأول للصليب لتابعيه: 
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي (مت  16 :  24)
وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي (لو  9 :  23)
وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً (لو  14 :  27)

ماذا سيكون الرد على تلك التعاليم .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

إن كان الزواج برضى الطرفين، اي بدون غصب وبدون تدبير الأهل، فالموضوع هو موضوع علاقة زوجية ومشاكل إجتماعية. كل شخص له طريقته الخاصة في التعامل ومعالجة المشاكل، أحيان نصنع مشاكل بمجرد محاولتنا حل مشكلة ما واحيان نحل مشاكل من وجهة نظرنا بدون المبالاة بالطرف الآخر. مهما كانت المشكلة ومهما كان حجمها تبقى المحبة في نظري هل اساس كل حل لانه بدون محبة سيكون من الصعب عمل اي شئ.

مهما ساءت العلاقة فانا لا اؤمن بأن الطلاق حل، طبعاً إذا كان الزواج برضى وبإختيار شخصي وليس غصب او تدبير من الأهل. في نظري الطلاق هو الهروب من المشكلة وليس حلها. الطلاق هو تدمير اسرة وفك علاقة مقدسة كان المفروض لها ان تستمر.

من ناحية اخرى فالوقاية خير من العلاج، لذلك على الشخص ان يكون متأكد قبل ان يتزوج. الزواج ليسة موضة وليس عدوى تنتشر بين الشباب. الزواج بداية مشوار طويل فيه مسؤلية تختلف عن اي مسؤلية اخرى جربها الشاب في دراسته او شغله او خدمته.


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> إن كان الزواج برضى الطرفين، اي بدون غصب وبدون تدبير الأهل، فالموضوع هو موضوع علاقة زوجية ومشاكل إجتماعية. كل شخص له طريقته الخاصة في التعامل ومعالجة المشاكل، أحيان نصنع مشاكل بمجرد محاولتنا حل مشكلة ما واحيان نحل مشاكل من وجهة نظرنا بدون المبالاة بالطرف الآخر. مهما كانت المشكلة ومهما كان حجمها تبقى المحبة في نظري هل اساس كل حل لانه بدون محبة سيكون من الصعب عمل اي شئ.
> 
> مهما ساءت العلاقة فانا لا اؤمن بأن الطلاق حل، طبعاً إذا كان الزواج برضى وبإختيار شخصي وليس غصب او تدبير من الأهل. في نظري الطلاق هو الهروب من المشكلة وليس حلها. الطلاق هو تدمير اسرة وفك علاقة مقدسة كان المفروض لها ان تستمر.
> 
> من ناحية اخرى فالوقاية خير من العلاج، لذلك على الشخص ان يكون متأكد قبل ان يتزوج. الزواج ليسة موضة وليس عدوى تنتشر بين الشباب. الزواج بداية مشوار طويل فيه مسؤلية تختلف عن اي مسؤلية اخرى جربها الشاب في دراسته او شغله او خدمته.



*تمام كده ...... المحبة أساس أى بنيان ...... وبدون محبة لا توجد أى فضيلة ....
والصليب ..... هو كمال المحبة ...

شكرا لمشاركتك 
*


----------



## تيمو (24 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا لإبداء رأيك لنتعرف عن لأى مدى يتقبل المسيحيين المبادئ "البدائية" للمسيحية كحسب تعبيرك .....*


*

ليس المباديء المسيحية ، بل قلتُ القوانين البيزنطية المعمول فيها في المحاكم الأرثوذكسية والتي تعود لسنة 1930 ... هل تعرف أن من أحد هذه المواد أنه يحق للزوج أن يُطلّق زوجته إذا ذهبت للإستحمام في حمام عام مختلط أو ذهبت لمشاهدة سباق للخيول (نصوص القوانين ليست حرفية ولكن بإمكانك أن تنزلها من النت لتقرأ وتعرف ماذا قصدتُ بالبدائية!) ، تخيّل أن هذه النصوص ما زالت تحكمنا ونحن في عصر النت ، ماذا عن شخص يُقيم علاقات بالسكايب ؟ 

مبدأ المسيح واضح ، ولا يحتاج لمحاكم وغيره ، المسيح قالها بوضوح حين تفاجيء تلاميذه من تشريعه بعدم الطلاق قال لهم: ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي لهم ! هذا ما قاله السيد فلماذا لم تتوقف المحاكم الكنسية عند هذا التعبير والتصريح من السيد نفسه، ولكنها توقّفت وأوقفت عجلة الحياة عند عبارة: إلّا لعلة الزنى ، متمسكين بحرفية النص دون محاولة فهمه كما فعلت مع الكثير من النصوص؟

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> ليس المباديء المسيحية ، بل قلتُ القوانين البيزنطية المعمول فيها في المحاكم الأرثوذكسية والتي تعود لسنة 1930 ... هل تعرف أن من أحد هذه المواد أنه يحق للزوج أن يُطلّق زوجته إذا ذهبت للإستحمام في حمام عام مختلط أو ذهبت لمشاهدة سباق للخيول (نصوص القوانين ليست حرفية ولكن بإمكانك أن تنزلها من النت لتقرأ وتعرف ماذا قصدتُ بالبدائية!) ، تخيّل أن هذه النصوص ما زالت تحكمنا ونحن في عصر النت ، ماذا عن شخص يُقيم علاقات بالسكايب ؟
> 
> مبدأ المسيح واضح ، ولا يحتاج لمحاكم وغيره ، المسيح قالها بوضوح حين تفاجيء تلاميذه من تشريعه بعدم الطلاق قال لهم: ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي لهم ! هذا ما قاله السيد فلماذا لم تتوقف المحاكم الكنسية عند هذا التعبير والتصريح من السيد نفسه، ولكنها توقّفت وأوقفت عجلة الحياة عند عبارة: إلّا لعلة الزنى ، متمسكين بحرفية النص دون محاولة فهمه كما فعلت مع الكثير من النصوص؟



*القوانين الكنيسية إن لم تكن مأخوذة من نصوص الكتاب المقدس فهى غير ملزمة روحيا لشعب تلك الكنيسة وعلى هذا الشعب التمرد عليها .....

السيد المسيح عندما تكلم مع تلاميذه عن النص الذى تشير إليه فهو كان يتكلم عن أمر عدم الزواج وليس عن موضوع الطلاق ....

[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ, فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم, لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ. مت 19 : 10 - 12

[/Q-BIBLE]موضوع الزواج سر مقدس وليس مجرد ارتباط جنسى بين رجل وامرأة .... بل شبهه الكتاب المقدس كمثل اتحاد المسيح له المجد بالكنيسة

[Q-BIBLE]أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ, وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ, أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ, كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ, فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ, لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ, وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا.[/Q-BIBLE]

فهل تظن أننا من الممكن أن نتلاعب بهذا السر لنرضى أفكار بشرية ....؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





[Q-BIBLE]أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ, وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ, أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ, كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ, فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ, لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ, وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا (اف 5 : 22 - 33.[/Q-BIBLE]



أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أعود لما ذكره القديس بولس عندما قال:

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ[/Q-BIBLE]

ونعود لمرجع القديس بولس لهذا النص فنجده في تكوين 2 : 23 - 24 :

[Q-BIBLE]فَقَالَ آدَمُ: "هَذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَت"....... [/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا توقف كلام أبينا آدم ..... لكن الوحى الإلهى يُكمل قائلا:


[Q-BIBLE]لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً[/Q-BIBLE]

فهل ترك أدم أباه وأمه ليلتصق بحواء ....... كلا ....

الوحى هنا يتكلم عن المسيح المتجسد "الرجل" ... الذى ترك أباه .... وأمه ... والتصق بعروسه .... الكنيسة .... وصارا جسدا واحدا في سر الأفخارستيا ... وكان الصليب هو فراش العرس ......

لذلك قال القديس بولس: "وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ"

هذا هو سر الزيجة .... إتحاد ..... مقدس ..... 

فمن له السلطة أن يفصل هذا الإتحاد .....

عندما نتحد بالرب في سر الأفخارستيا نتحد بالرب فنكون فيه وهو فينا ..... فهل يوجد من بإمكانه أن يهدم هذا الأتحاد .....؟؟؟؟

منتظر اجابة .......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن يكون له نص ..... لكن أنا لا أعلمه ....
> 
> إن لم يكن له نص فالكنيسة القبطية هنا تكون وضعت قانون بطلان الزواج بسلطان الحل والربط ..... وهذا السلطان غير مسموح به لأى وصية لها نص .....*



*حضرتك هنا بتتكلم عن الكنيسة القبطية

من هى الكنيسة القبطية

الارثوذكسية أم الكاثوليكية أم البروتستانتية ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 : 31- 32)
> 
> ...



*حلو ندخل فى المفيد 

واحدة واحدة بقى

وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ يُجَرِّبُونَهُ

و إيه اللى يخلى السؤال دا بالذات يعتبر تجربة للرب يسوع ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> ليس المباديء المسيحية ، بل قلتُ القوانين البيزنطية المعمول فيها في المحاكم الأرثوذكسية والتي تعود لسنة 1930 ...



*بحثت على تلك القوانين في الانترنت ولم اعثر عليها ..... لو لديك رابط لها ارجو ان تضعه لنا .... وان كانت لديك ككتاب اتمنى ان ترفعه على النت*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> عندما نتحد بالرب في سر الأفخارستيا نتحد بالرب فنكون فيه وهو فينا ..... فهل يوجد من بإمكانه أن يهدم هذا الأتحاد .....؟؟؟؟
> 
> منتظر اجابة .......*



*ليس جميعنا إتحدنا به بل يوجد بيننا مجرمون فى جسد الرب و دمه:*
*
27. إِذاً أَيُّ مَنْ أَكَلَ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ أَوْ شَرِبَ كَأْسَ الرَّبِّ بِدُونِ اسْتِحْقَاقٍ يَكُونُ مُجْرِماً فِي جَسَدِ الرَّبِّ وَدَمِهِ.
28. وَلَكِنْ لِيَمْتَحِنِ الإِنْسَانُ نَفْسَهُ وَهَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ وَيَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْكَأْسِ.
29. لأَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ بِدُونِ اسْتِحْقَاقٍ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ دَيْنُونَةً لِنَفْسِهِ غَيْرَ مُمَيِّزٍ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ.
30. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا فِيكُمْ كَثِيرُونَ ضُعَفَاءُ وَمَرْضَى وَكَثِيرُونَ يَرْقُدُونَ.
31. لأَنَّنَا لَوْ كُنَّا حَكَمْنَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا لَمَا حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو ندخل فى المفيد
> 
> واحدة واحدة بقى
> 
> ...



*كما جربوه في مسألة الجزية ...... وكما جربوه في موضوع المرأة التى أمسكت في ذات الفعل .....هل سيلتزم بشريعة موسى أم لا ....
إن قال نعم .... سيكون ضد المرأة التى كانت تعانى بسبب تلك الشريعة الموسوية 
وإن قال لا ..... فسيكون ناقض لتلك الشريعة ....

ولاحظى النص الإنجيلى 
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» (مت  19 :  7)
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا (مت  19 :  8)
. أى أن هذا التشريع من وضع موسى .... وليس شريعة سمائية  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليس جميعنا إتحدنا به بل يوجد بيننا مجرمون فى جسد الرب و دمه:*
> *
> 27. إِذاً أَيُّ مَنْ أَكَلَ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ أَوْ شَرِبَ كَأْسَ الرَّبِّ بِدُونِ اسْتِحْقَاقٍ يَكُونُ مُجْرِماً فِي جَسَدِ الرَّبِّ وَدَمِهِ.
> 28. وَلَكِنْ لِيَمْتَحِنِ الإِنْسَانُ نَفْسَهُ وَهَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ وَيَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْكَأْسِ.
> ...



*هذا الإجرام لا يمنع الإتحاد .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حضرتك هنا بتتكلم عن الكنيسة القبطية
> 
> من هى الكنيسة القبطية
> 
> الارثوذكسية أم الكاثوليكية أم البروتستانتية ؟*



*الأرثوذكسية ....... ما الهدف من هذا التشتيت ....؟؟؟ *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كما جربوه في مسألة الجزية ...... وكما جربوه في موضوع المرأة التى أمسكت في ذات الفعل .....هل سيلتزم بشريعة موسى أم لا ....
> إن قال نعم .... سيكون ضد المرأة التى كانت تعانى بسبب تلك الشريعة الموسوية
> وإن قال لا ..... فسيكون ناقض لتلك الشريعة ....
> 
> ...



*مسألة الجزية عشان يوقعوه بينه ما بين قيصر و بالتالى يصبح ضد روما نفسها

مسألة المرأة التى أمسكت فى ذات الفعل ليوقعوه فى قرار عقوبة الزانية بدون القبض على الزانى

أما مسألة الطلاق : فهل يريدون أن يوقعوه ضد تشريعات موسى النبى ؟؟؟!!!!

لأ طبعا لأنه هو (الله) من أعطى السلطان لموسى بالحل و الربط 

أليس كذلك ؟

فكيف تصبح ليست تشريعات سمائية



ما علينا 

يوجد سبب آخر لكلمة ليجربوه


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأرثوذكسية ....... ما الهدف من هذا التشتيت ....؟؟؟ *



*لا يوجد تشتيت  إنما هو توضيح فقط

لماذا اتحدت الكنائس جميعها على هذا الامر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مسألة الجزية عشان يوقعوه بينه ما بين قيصر و بالتالى يصبح ضد روما نفسها
> 
> مسألة المرأة التى أمسكت فى ذات الفعل ليوقعوه فى قرار عقوبة الزانية بدون القبض على الزانى
> 
> ...



*نريد تفاسير أباء الكنيسة وليس تفاسير إيرينية   *:99:


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يوجد تشتيت  إنما هو توضيح فقط
> 
> لماذا اتحدت الكنائس جميعها على هذا الامر*



*لأن النصوص واضحة وليست بحاجة لتفاسير ابن كثير ولا غيره .....*


----------



## تيمو (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> السيد المسيح عندما تكلم مع تلاميذه عن النص الذى تشير إليه فهو كان يتكلم عن أمر عدم الزواج وليس عن موضوع الطلاق ....
> 
> فهل تظن أننا من الممكن أن نتلاعب بهذا السر لنرضى أفكار بشرية ....؟؟؟[/B]



صحيح ، ولكن التلاميذ أشاروا إلى أن الرجل لن يتزوج لأنه لا يجوز الطلاق ... طبعاً لا أحد يستطيع التلاعب ، ولكن مفهوم الزنا كتابياً مختلف عن مفهومنا المحدود بعلاقات جسدية خارج إطار الزواج ، في العهد القديم مثلاً عندما يتحدث الله مع الشعب قائلاً لهم أو واصفاً لهم بالزنى لأنهم ببساطة زاغوا بقلوبهم بعيداً وعنه وأحبوا آلهة أخرى وأشياء أخرى أكثر منه، فالزنا يتشعب.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> صحيح ، ولكن التلاميذ أشاروا إلى أن الرجل لن يتزوج لأنه لا يجوز الطلاق ... طبعاً لا أحد يستطيع التلاعب ، ولكن مفهوم الزنا كتابياً مختلف عن مفهومنا المحدود بعلاقات جسدية خارج إطار الزواج ، في العهد القديم مثلاً عندما يتحدث الله مع الشعب قائلاً لهم أو واصفاً لهم بالزنى لأنهم ببساطة زاغوا بقلوبهم بعيداً وعنه وأحبوا آلهة أخرى وأشياء أخرى أكثر منه، فالزنا يتشعب.



*النصوص التى اوردتها والخاصة بالزنا نصوص صريحة وليست استعارية .... 

ثم هل لى أن أسألك أنت وإيرينى ..... هل انتم أكثر فهما للكتاب المقدس من آلاف القديسين والآباء الذى درسوا الكتاب المقدس وتأملوا في نصوصه على مدى التاريخ ....؟؟؟؟

قليل من التواضع يا شباب ..... ولا تدعوا إبليس يخدعكم ...... *


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اعرف انى سأندم ومع ذلك احسست برغبة شديدة فى إضافة نقطة هنا وبدلاً من الدخول فى نقاشات حادة سأضع نقاطاً للتفكير وإثارة النقاش


الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لا تسمح بالطلاق أبداً وﻻ حتى لعلة الزنا.......وﻻ أريد التطرق للطوائف لكن أرجو ألا يكون كلامك معناه انك ترى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مخالفة للكتاب المقدس
لكن من الواضح ان كنيسة رسولية وتقليدية قررت أن هذا النص ﻻ يؤخذ حرفياً وأن حتى الزنا ﻻ يكسر الوحدة بينهم...

- الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفسها أيضاً تسمح وتبارك زواج المسيحى بغير المؤمن....وأيضاً دون طلاق....فهل ستراها مخالفة للكتاب المقدس أيضاً؟ أم أن الكنائس لها سلطان من الروح القدس ان تفهم الكتاب المقدس بالروح ﻻ الحرف؟

ﻻ يهمنى هنا مناقشة فروق الطوائف ولكن فقط سلطان الكنائس فى فهم الكتاب المقدس وأننا لا نتقيد به حرفياً

- تكملة لسؤال الزنا القلبى: ماذا إن اعترف الزوج امام زوجته وامام الكنيسة بزناه....هل يحق لها طلب الطلاق؟


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ناهينا عن كنائس اخرى تسمح بالطلاق فى حالات كثيرة وانا لست فى موقع ولا سلطة ان احكم من على حق ومن مخطئ...

لكنى اعرف جيداً ان البار يحكم فى كل شىء وان الحرف يقتل....


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أرجعت قانونها للنص الإنجيلي *

*[Q-BIBLE]إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مت  19 :  6)[/Q-BIBLE]*[Q-BIBLE]
*فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ» (مر  10 :  9) *
[/Q-BIBLE]
*......... ومن هو البار .......هل هو الذى تظنه أنت أم أنا أم هو .....*

*مشكلة الكنيسة اللوثرية أنها تفرقت بعد القديس مارتن لوثر لمئات من الكنائس ... لكل منها مرجعية تختلف عن الأخرى .... فهل مطلوب من كافة الكنائس الرسولية أن تمارس المزيد من الانقسامات لترضى أفكار بشرية تريد أن تّشكل مسيحية تتوافق مع ما تراه حلا لمشاكلها ...*

*نحن بحاجة للعودة مرة أخرى لنكون أناس بسطاء كالأطفال ... يصغون لمعلمهم ويؤمنون إنه يرعاهم بآمانة وصدق للمراعى التى تُشبع جوعها وللجداول التى ترورى ظمأها*

*وسؤال بسيط .... ماذا لو حدث عدم توافق في الزواج الثانى أو الثالث ... هل سنتحول حينئذ لكائنات تختار رفيقها كمن يختار فندقا ليبيت فيه لفترة ثم يرحل لغيره ...؟؟؟*


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

قبل اى شىء ﻻبد ان اسجل كامل رفضى لطريقة كلامك عن الكنائس الانجيلية

ولاثبت نقطتى ساركز على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية


الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ﻻ تقدس الحرف مثلها مثل باقى الكنائس التقليدية

فالكتاب المقدس لم يُقنن قبل القرن الرابع ومع ذلك كانت التعاليم الصحيحة فى الكنيسة رغم ذلك

حسناً...الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اعتمدت على نص انهم جسد واحد....لماذا تجاهلت اذاً "سماح" السيد المسيح بالطلاق فى حالة الزنا؟

أم تريد القول ان هناك تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس؟

لا يمكن ان يوضع نص ضد نص!
وإلا فاشرح لى كيف يمكن للكاثوليك أن يرفضوا "حق" الطرف الآخر رغم زنا الطرف الاول!


سأسألك سؤالاً وأرجوك أجبنى عنه:

لو زنا احد الطرفين وجاءوا للمسيح.....هل سيفضل الرب ان يغفر الطرف الثانى ويتنازل عن "حقه" فى الطلاق ام سيقول: طالما حالة زنا اذاً فالطلاق جيد؟!


ما اقوله هو: ما يمكننا عمله هو شرح الصورة المثالية....وكيف يجب ان يحرص كل انسان فى الاختيار....اما من عثر وسقط فى هذه، فمثلها مثل باقى الخطايا...

تقرر الكنيسة حسب كل حالة ما يحل وما ﻻ يحل


وعن نفسى ورأيى الشخصى المتواضع الغير ملزم لأحد....حالة الزنا ﻻ يجب ان تكون تصريح بالطلاق....خاصة لو ثبتت توبة الطرف الزانى وطلبه لغفران الطرف الاخر

وفى نفس الوقت....هناك حالات غير زنى قد يكون الطلاق فيها هو افضل الحلول الأليمة....مثل إجهاض الجنين إنقاذاً لحياة الأم إن لم يكن هناك طريقة أخرى


فمرة أخرى....نصر أن ننسى ان الكنيسة هى للخطاة....ولكن لسبب ما تركز انت على خطية الطلاق فقط وترفض التنازل فيها وتريد وضعها فى قانون الدولة.....بينما ﻻ تفعل المثل فى باقى الخطايا التى فيها نص أيضاً
لماذا ﻻ تصر أيضاً على قطع الشتام من الكنيسة حتى يتوب؟ ولماذا ﻻ تطلب قانوناً مكتوباً لهذا؟


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

توضيح:

اقصد ان الكنائس التقليدية الأخرى أيضاً ﻻ تقدس الحرف


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

توضيح آخر:

طبعاً من يقرر فى كل حالة سواء زنى او غيره، يكون شخص ذو سلطان كنسى (وحكمة ايضاً) وليس انا

لذلك ﻻ استطيع مشاركتك فى الاستفتاء الا ان وضعت اختيار "ﻻ اعلم" لان كل حالة تختلف عن الاخرى


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نحتاج ان نكون بسطاء ونتوقف على الحكم على الاخرين وعلى الضعفاء وعلى الكنائس الاخرى وارجو ان تقبل كلامى فى هذا السطر

وما نقوله للذين لم يتزوجوا بعد ان يجتهدوا فى الاختيار وان يكونوا جادين فى عهودهم وان هذا الاتحاد يفترض به انه ابدي


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

المفروض  طبعا كل مقبل على الزواج يعرف انه رباط مقدس ابدى 
وان يتقبل الحياه بكل ما فيها مره ضيقه مره مشكله 
الحياه مش بمبى على طول  وقصة حب وخلاص 
الحب الاسمى اننا نضحى من اجل بعض  وكل واحد 
يفكر ازاى يخلى التانى سعيد 
ودا مش هيكون غير لما يكون قائد هذا البيت هو رب المجد بنفسه 
مش اى حد تانى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*إنى احترم الكنيسة الأنجيليه يا استاذ عرفان وإن اختلفت معها في بعض الرؤى

لم تجيب على سؤالى: ماذا لو حدث عدم توافق في الزواج الثانى أو الثالث ... ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إنى احترم الكنيسة الأنجيليه يا استاذ عرفان وإن اختلفت معها في بعض الرؤى
> 
> لم تجيب على سؤالى: ماذا لو حدث عدم توافق في الزواج الثانى أو الثالث ... ؟؟؟؟؟ *



بالتأكيد ﻻ استطيع الإجابة لأنى ﻻ اعرف الحالات والاهم انى ﻻ اقدر احكم على اى حالة.....ليس من سلطانى وﻻ من قدرتى حتى....كل حالة لها ظروفها والحكم ليس لى


----------



## arfaan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربما البعض ﻻ يجب السماح له بالطلاق حتى رغم زنا الطرف الاخر....وربما الاخر ظروفه توجب تطليقه للمرة الثانية وبسبب اشياء مختلفة واخطر من الزنا.....من انا لاحكم؟


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Well don shouting voice .....!very interesting subject in the mater of fact the marriage in church is not contract between two .......!Man and wife .........!it is in fact an covenant .....!between 3 people Man ,Wife and Jesus Christ him self as a Guarantor   it means who is not believe Man or wife is the  marriage not covenant it is biter civil marriage is enough I m agree if there is any separation for while than devours


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> انا كنت هبقي مع الطلاق لو موجود بالكنيسه
> فبما ان معندناش طلاق فانا مع الانفصال اذا كان الزواج فاشل بين الطرفين
> وشايفه انه انسب حل للطرفين وللاولاد كمان ,, للزوجين لانهم هيستريحوا من بعض ومش هيبقي في ضغط علي حد منهم وكل واحد يعيش براحته في هدوء
> بدل المشاكل وتعب الاعصاب الي ممكن توصل ان
> ...



*و هل تؤمنى بطلاق المحكمة أم تعتبريه إنفصال ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> ليش حاسك خايفة تحكي إنك بتأيدي الزواج المدني



*لأ مش خايفة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس إحنا نعدى مرحلة الفصل بين الكنيسة و الدولة الأول*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لأن النصوص واضحة وليست بحاجة لتفاسير ابن كثير ولا غيره .....*



*لأ مش هو دا السبب

بدليل عدم إتفاق الكنائس خارج مصر *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نريد تفاسير أباء الكنيسة وليس تفاسير إيرينية   *:99:



*لا توجد تفاسير إيرينية و لا حاجة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

و لو إنى متأكدة إن فى يوم هتقولوا : 

عن القديسة +إيرينى+ رضى الله عنها و أرضاها :heat:

إيه دا انا بقول إيه ؟:w00t:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*أولا و قبل أى شىء 

لازم أوضح نقطة للمرة التانية

أنا ليس لى أى إعتراض على قوانين الكنيسة (بطوائفها الثلاثة) نهاااااااااااااااااااائى طالما هذه القوانين داخل جدران الكنيسة 

أما إذا خرجت الى تشريعات دولة  فأنا من حقى هنا أن أعترض 

و هذا ما جعلنى أدخل فى هذا الحوار

أرجو أن يكون المعنى وصل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 : 31- 32)
> 
> ...



*سأكمل بعد ما أوصل الواد إبنى للمدرسة 

قُطُع الجواز و سنينه :w00t:

*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نقطة توضيح علشان فيه خلط بيحصل سواء بقصد او بدون قصد 
قانون الكنيسة الانجيلية لايسمح بالطلاق الا فى علة الزنا 
حتى بطلان العقد لا يوجد 
يوجد انفصال فى حالة استحالة العشرة 
لكن طلاق رسمى غير مسموح بيه فى الكنيسة الانجيلية الا لعلة الزنا وتغيير الدين 
لو كنتو بتتكلمو عن اللى بيحصل فى الغرب 
فالغرب وضع مختلف خااااااااالص 
لانهم بيعملو جواز مدنى فبيطلقو طلاق محكمة وممكن بعد كده يتجوزو مدنى 
او ممكن يتجوزو فى كنيسة والكنيسة تسمح ( وده طبعا غلط ) لكن ده شذوذ عن القانون الاصلى للكنيسة الانجيلية وهو لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا وتغيير الدين
معرفش الاشاعات اللى بتطلع على الكنيسة الانجيلية ديه بتيجى من فين ؟ والمهم ان الناس بتصدقها من غير ما تسأل وطول النهار يقولو ان الكنيسة الانجيلية بتطلق لاى سبب مع انى اسباب الطلاق فيها ضيقة جدا جدا ومحصورة فى السببين اللى انا قولتهم 



رأيى انا بقا اللى عايز يطلق , يطلق ويتجوز مدنى وميصدعش دماغه ودماغنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نقطة توضيح علشان فيه خلط بيحصل سواء بقصد او بدون قصد
> قانون الكنيسة الانجيلية لايسمح بالطلاق الا فى علة الزنا
> حتى بطلان العقد لا يوجد
> يوجد انفصال فى حالة استحالة العشرة
> لكن طلاق رسمى غير مسموح بيه فى الكنيسة الانجيلية الا لعلة الزنا وتغيير الدين




*و إستحالة العشرة ديه مين اللى بيحددها ؟؟؟

الكنيسة الانجيلية و لا القضاء ؟؟؟؟؟


*



Desert Rose قال:


> وطول النهار يقولو ان الكنيسة الانجيلية بتطلق لاى سبب مع انى اسباب الطلاق فيها ضيقة جدا جدا ومحصورة فى السببين اللى انا قولتهم



*الكنيسة الانجيلية بتسمح بالزواج للمرة التانية بس شرط تاخد حكم طلاق فى المحكمة لأى سبب :smile01


*





Desert Rose قال:


> رأيى انا بقا اللى عايز يطلق , يطلق ويتجوز مدنى وميصدعش دماغه ودماغنا



*

و دا مين دا اللى يقدر يصدع دماغك:t4:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

> و إستحالة العشرة ديه مين اللى بيحددها ؟؟؟
> 
> الكنيسة الانجيلية و لا القضاء ؟؟؟؟؟



لا الكنيسة ولا القضاء , الاتنين المتجوزين هما اللى بيقررو الانفصال عن بعض 
طبعا مفيش جواز هنا لاى واحد فيهم , لان هنا مفيش طلاق هو مجرد انفصال يعنى كل واحد عايش بعيد عن التانى 
فمفيش اجراءات غير ان اللايحة الانجيلية بتقول ان الزوج لازال لازم يصرف على اولاده حتى بعد الانفصال 



> *الكنيسة الانجيلية بتسمح بالزواج للمرة التانية بس شرط تاخد حكم طلاق فى المحكمة لأى سبب :smile01*



ده فين ده ؟؟؟؟؟ مين اللى قالك الاشاعات ديه اللى الناس بتطلعها وتصدقها مع نفسها ؟ انا اللى اعرفه ان القسيس صفوت البياضى هيعمل لجنة لدراسة الحالات اللى عايزة تطلق وتتجوز تانى , والمعايير هى طبقا للنص الانجيلى اللى هو الطلاق لعلة الزنى بردو 
مين بقا قال انها بتمسح بالزواج التانى لاى سبب ؟ 


> و دا مين دا اللى يقدر يصدع دماغك:t4:



انتى :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي (مت  5 : 31- 32)
> 
> ...


*

أولا تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/5



آيات (31،32):-

وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني.

المرأة فى اليهودية كانت مهانة، وكان الرجال يصلون يوماً "أشكرك يا رب لأنك خلقتنى رجلاً وليس إمرأة، خلقتنى حراً وليس عبداً...." وهذا يعبر عن قساوة قلوبهم من ناحية المرأة، ولقساوة قلوبهم هذه سمح لهم موسى بالطلاق (تث 1:24). ولقد شاع الطلاق عند الأمم واليهود على السواء. ولقد هناك مدرستان عند اليهود، مدرسة شمعى وهى تسمح بالطلاق فى حالة فقدان العفة، أماَ مدرسة هليل فتوسعت فى أسباب الطلاق حتى أنها سمحت بالطلاق إن أفسدت الطعام أو خرجت عارية الرأس أو عموماً إن إنجذب الرجل لإمرأة أخرى. وجاء المسيح ليقدس الزواج ويرتفع به لمستوى المسئولية الجادة، فلا يسمح بالطلاق إلاّ لعلة الزنى.

كتاب طلاق=
 هو شهادة بطهارة الزوجة المطلقة 1) 
حتى لا ترجم 2) 
به يمكنها أن تتزوج رجلاً أخر. ولذلك يكون كتاب الطلاق هذا وسيلة لتهدئة مشاعر الزوج ورجوعه عن الطلاق، إذ يشعر الرجل حين يكتب هذا الكتاب ان إمرأته ستصير لآخر فيرجع عن نيته بطلاقها

أنقر للتوسيع...


____________________________________

يبقى ليه سمح بالطلاق ؟؟؟

هنا نرجع للتاريخ
إحكى يا تاريخ و قول لنا عن اللى كانوا قبلنا 
التاريخ بيقول إيه؟؟

إن اليهودى كان ممكن يتجوز أكتر من واحدة فى نفس الوقت 2-3-4-5-ما تعدش 

و كانت المرأة وقتها بدون عمل

فكان لما هو بيحب يتركها : كان بيتركها و لا يطلقها 

طيب : هى تعمل إيه ؟ تاكل منين ؟؟ ما بتشغلش !!!!!! تجوع ؟؟ تموت ؟؟؟

فكانت بتزنى عشان تاكل 

لذلك قال السيد المسيح :  إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي

و إلا فليصبح المعنى عام و تصبح كل المطلقات زانيات لكنه كان يشرح حالة عامة

طيب : جه موسى النبى قال إيه إعطيها كتاب طلاق (طبعا عشان تتزوج آخر و لا تزنى )

لما حصل كدة 

أصبح اليهود يتزوجوا المطلقات كزوجة تانية أو تالتة  فباظت شريعة الزوجة الواحدة بمعنى بقى إتنين أو تلاتة على ذمته 

عشان كدة المسيح قال  وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي 

لأن المطلقة بتبقى زوجة تانية فى وجود الأولى 

عشان كدة يبقى إسمه زنى 

التفسير مش من عندى دا تاريخ

*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

وبالنسبة لاحكام المحكمة فى الطلاق 
فبعض الطوايف الانجيلية بتاخد بيها اذا كانت فى الحالات الاتيه 
الزنا , او هرب الزوج او الزوجة مع شخص تانى او تغيير الديانة 
مش لاى سبب بردو 
مش عارفه الاشاعات ديه كلها ليه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فمفيش اجراءات غير ان اللايحة الانجيلية بتقول ان الزوج لازال لازم يصرف على اولاده حتى بعد الانفصال
> [/COLOR]



*و إيه اللى يضمن إن ينفذ هذا الحكم 

هل هذا حكم قضائى ؟؟

هل للكنيسة الانجيلية سلطة تنفيذية ؟؟؟

الدولة هى الوحيدة الضامنة لهذه الأشياء و ليست الكنائس*



Desert Rose قال:


> ده فين ده ؟؟؟؟؟ مين اللى قالك الاشاعات ديه اللى الناس بتطلعها وتصدقها مع نفسها ؟ انا اللى اعرفه ان القسيس صفوت البياضى هيعمل لجنة لدراسة الحالات اللى عايزة تطلق وتتجوز تانى , والمعايير هى طبقا للنص الانجيلى اللى هو الطلاق لعلة الزنى بردو
> مين بقا قال انها بتمسح بالزواج التانى لاى سبب ؟



*ديه مش إشاعات يا دكتورة

إنتى مش عايشة فى مصر

أنا حضرت فرحين فى إحدى الكنائس الانجيلية و فى الحالتين كان الزوج سابق له الزواج أرثوذكسيا و تم تطليقه فى المحكمة  و لم يأخذ تصريح بالزواج التانى من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 

و لكن الكنيسة البروتستانتية وافقت على تزويجه 

هذا تاريخ معاصر 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

> *و إيه اللى يضمن إن ينفذ هذا الحكم
> 
> هل هذا حكم قضائى ؟؟
> 
> ...


مفيش حاجة تضمن غير امانة الشخص 
اللايحة الانجيلية محطوطة للى عايز يتبعها , وده اصلا مش طلاق علشان يكون فيه سلطات تنفيذية 
ده مجرد انفصال فى المعيشة 
ولو اتصالحو بيرجعو يعيشو مع بعض عادى جدا 

 




> ديه مش إشاعات يا دكتورة
> 
> إنتى مش عايشة فى مصر
> 
> ...


لا حبيبتى اشاعات , لان اخر حاجة اتعملت هى اللجنة اللى عملها القسيس صفوت البياضى لدراسة حالات الطلاق والزواج التانى اعتمادا على النصوص الانجيلية لان الكنيسة الانجيلية عندها طوابير من الناس اللى عايزة تتجوز تانى ومش واخدة موافقة وده اللى خلى البياضى يعمل اللجنة ديه 

وانتى بقا عرفتى هو اخد حكم طلاق ليه ؟ انا قولت فى مشاركة بعدها ان بعض الطوايف الانجيلية بتاخد بأحكام المحكمة فى حالات بردو الزنا والجنون والهرب مع شخص تانى وتغيير الديانة 
مش لاى سبب بردو
وانا معرفش ازاى هو اتجوز من غير شهادة خلو موانع من كنيسته الاصليه اللى هى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 
لان الللايحة الانجيلية بتقول ان لو اى شخص من طايفة تانية وعايز يتجوز فى الكنيسة الانجيلية لازم يجيب شهادة خلو موانع من الكنيسة الاصلية بتاعته والكاهن اللى يعرفه 
انا مش بتكلم عن حالات شاذة وفرحين انتى حضرتيهم 
انا بتكلم عن اللايحة الانجيلية نفسها 
لان الحالات الشاذة كتير , ايه رأيك انى اعرف ناس كتير متعمدين فى كنيسة انجيلية واتجوز فى كنيسة ارثوذكسية من غير معمودية تانية لانهم عملو شهادة معمودية مضروبة ؟ مع ان اللايحة الارثوذكسية بتقول ان لازم معمودية ارثوذكسية تانية علشان الجواز يتم فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 
هل اقدر اقول هنا ان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بتجوز اى حد من الطوايف التانية من غير معمودية ارثوذكسية 
ولا ديه حالات شاذة وخارجة عن القاعدة العامة للكنيسة ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مفيش حاجة تضمن غير امانة الشخص
> اللايحة الانجيلية محطوطة للى عايز يتبعها , وده اصلا مش طلاق علشان يكون فيه سلطات تنفيذية
> ده مجرد انفصال فى المعيشة
> ولو اتصالحو بيرجعو يعيشو مع بعض عادى جدا
> ...



*و إذا قولت لك إن الجوازة كانت لسة من شهر !!!!!!

مش بأكذب على فكرة

لو عايزانى أطقس و أعرف هو أخد طلاق ليه ؟؟ سيبينى كام يوم و أنا أجيب لك قراره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إذا قولت لك إن الجوازة كانت لسة من شهر !!!!!!
> 
> مش بأكذب على فكرة
> 
> ...



انا مش بقول انك بتكدبى 
اقرى الاضافة اللى انا ضفتها على مشاركتى ديه وانتى تعرفى قصدى 
انى بتكلم على اللايحة نفسها مش عن حالات كده ماشية لوحدها 
وقولتلك بردو بعض الطوايف الانجيلية بتاخد بحكم المحكمة فى الحالات اللى قولتها يعنى بردو مش لاى سبب 
مش علشان الكلام على الكنيسة الانجيلية يبقا اى كلام يتقال


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*حسنا ...... لو اباحت الكنيسة الطلاق لأى سبب ستنهار الاسرة المسيحية وسيكون قائدها هو ابليس وليس المسيح .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أولا تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/5
> ...



*تمام .... تكلمت حسنا عن التاريخ ..... ماذا عن بقية النص الذى استكمله السيد المسيح بعد ان انتهى من الجزء التاريخى حسب راى القس انطونيوس فكرى .....

هل كانت الكنيسة على مدار الزمن, قبل زمن الارتداد الذى نحياه الآن, تفسر هذا النص هكذا وكانت تقوم بالتطليق لأى سبب ؟؟؟؟ أم أن آباء الكنيسة لم يفهموا نصوص الإنجيل حتى جاء اليوم من يصحح هذا الفهم .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لازم أوضح نقطة للمرة التانية
> أنا ليس لى أى إعتراض على قوانين الكنيسة (بطوائفها الثلاثة) نهاااااااااااااااااااائى طالما هذه القوانين داخل جدران الكنيسة
> أما إذا خرجت الى تشريعات دولة  فأنا من حقى هنا أن أعترض
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]حاجة م الأتنين ...إما انتى السلوك كلها ضاربة عندك ..أما أنا اللى مش فاهم حاجة*​​*[FONT=&quot]كررتيها أكتر من مرة ...وأكتر من مرة أمسك لسانى ومش عايز أتدخل[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قالك أن الكنيسة عايزاها تشريعات دولة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية هتدخلينا فى متاهة ؟ وأقولك ان العكس هو اللى عايزاه الكنيسة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن المسيحية لم تشرح لى معنى ( الزنى ) ولا كيفية أثباته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أمام ( الفريسيين – اليهود – موسى – كتاب الطلاق – من تزوج مُطلقة يزنى بها – طلاق لعلة زنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولم أفهم إن كان موسى قد شرع من السماء ( فى هذه الجزئية ) أم تحدث من تلقاء نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا أمام ( بُطلان زواج ) لم يُنَص عليه فى الكتاب المُقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نفس ذات الوقت أمام تمسك بحرفية النص المقدس لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل انا أمام ( بطلان عقد ) أم أنا أمام ( بطلان سر كنسى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حاجة م الأتنين ...إما انتى السلوك كلها ضاربة عندك ..أما أنا اللى مش فاهم حاجة*​
> *[FONT=&quot]كررتيها أكتر من مرة ...وأكتر من مرة أمسك لسانى ومش عايز أتدخل[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قالك أن الكنيسة عايزاها تشريعات دولة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية هتدخلينا فى متاهة ؟ وأقولك ان العكس هو اللى عايزاه الكنيسة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مين اللى قال لى ؟؟؟

المادة اللى بتتكلم على المسيحيين و اليهود يحتكموا لشرائعهم فى الاحوال الشخصية

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام .... تكلمت حسنا عن التاريخ ..... ماذا عن بقية النص الذى استكمله السيد المسيح بعد ان انتهى من الجزء التاريخى حسب راى القس انطونيوس فكرى .....
> 
> هل كانت الكنيسة على مدار الزمن, قبل زمن الارتداد الذى نحياه الآن, تفسر هذا النص هكذا وكانت تقوم بالتطليق لأى سبب ؟؟؟؟ أم أن آباء الكنيسة لم يفهموا نصوص الإنجيل حتى جاء اليوم من يصحح هذا الفهم .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*
هل أصبح تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى و القس تادرس يعقوب آراء 

و ماذا عن بقية النص ؟؟؟ !!!!!!

ماذا فيه ؟؟؟

_______________________________________
يا أستاذى الكنيسة تعمل اللى تعمل له

المهم ما لهاش دعوة بالدولة

فيها إيه ديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن المسيحية لم تشرح لى معنى ( الزنى ) ولا كيفية أثباته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أمام ( الفريسيين – اليهود – موسى – كتاب الطلاق – من تزوج مُطلقة يزنى بها – طلاق لعلة زنى )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولم أفهم إن كان موسى قد شرع من السماء ( فى هذه الجزئية ) أم تحدث من تلقاء نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*الزنا الجسدى هو العلاقة الجنسية خارج نطاق الزواج .....
الزنا الروحى خارج نطاق موضوعنا 
كيفية اثباته ..... يختلف من حالة لحالة .... وحسب الوقعة .... 
موسى كان يجمع بين السلطة النبوية والسلطة التشريعية للقوانين التى تحكم بين افراد الشعب 
بطلان الزواج له نص إنجيلى لكنه ليس مختص فقط بالطلاق .... بل هو حكم عام ... واعطنى الوقت للوصول إليه
تعبير "بطلان سر كنسى" تعبير غير دقيق .... لأن الأسرار الكنيسية لا يطولها بطلان ..... بل هو سحب الهبه الإلهية من الشخص الذى أهان تلك الهبة*[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هل أصبح تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى و القس تادرس يعقوب آراء
> 
> و ماذا عن بقية النص ؟؟؟ !!!!!!
> ...



*أنا معك 100% في أمر عدم تدخل الكنيسة في أمور الدولة ... لأن السيد المسيح لم يؤسسها لهذا الغرض

بقية النص (وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.)
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين اللى قال لى ؟؟؟
> المادة اللى بتتكلم على المسيحيين و اليهود يحتكموا لشرائعهم فى الاحوال الشخصية*


*لأ انتى كدة براءة من ضربان السلوك
القصة داخلة عندك فى بعضها 
هما أنسحبوا من دستور 2012 علشان المادة دى مخصوص
وعلشان ( قلة أدب ) تم ممارستها فى الجلسة قبل الختامية 
والآن بيحاربوا علشان يخلوها ( غير المسلمين ) حتى لايكون هناك ( سبوت) على الكنيسة 
المصالح هنا متعارضة - الكنيسة - الأزهر - قانون الأحوال الشخصية
وكان فيه صدام قبل كدة مع أكثر من وزير عدل فى عهد حسنى مبارك
القصة كلها تدور فيما يُسمى بــ " العقد شريعة المُتعاقدين "
والمُنادة بتحقيق " القصد الجنائى " أمام قاضى الأحوال الشخصية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موسى كان يجمع بين السلطة النبوية والسلطة التشريعية للقوانين التى تحكم بين افراد الشعب
> بطلان الزواج له نص إنجيلى لكنه ليس مختص فقط بالطلاق .... بل هو حكم عام ... واعطنى الوقت للوصول إليه
> تعبير "بطلان سر كنسى" تعبير غير دقيق .... لأن الأسرار الكنيسية لا يطولها بطلان ..... بل هو سحب الهبه الإلهية من الشخص الذى أهان تلك الهبة*


*تمام التمام ...كدة أنا فهمت الجزئية دى ...شكراً أستاذى
بقى النص حول " بطلان الزواج " 
و هل هو بطلان عقد ؟ - أم بُطلان سر الزيجة ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا معك 100% في أمر عدم تدخل الكنيسة في أمور الدولة ... لأن السيد المسيح لم يؤسسها لهذا الغرض
> 
> بقية النص (وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.)
> *



*موجود ضمن التاريخ فى المشاركة 

180

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ انتى كدة براءة من ضربان السلوك
> القصة داخلة عندك فى بعضها
> هما أنسحبوا من دستور 2012 علشان المادة دى مخصوص
> وعلشان ( قلة أدب ) تم ممارستها فى الجلسة قبل الختامية
> ...



*إيه بس المشكلة فى إلغاء المادة ديه خالص

إيه مصلحة الكنيسة فى وجود المادة ديه ؟


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه بس المشكلة فى إلغاء المادة ديه خالص
> إيه مصلحة الكنيسة فى وجود المادة ديه ؟​*


:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:

*أنتى وهيوف عملى الرَضى اللى بيطلع على جتتى *
*بنقولوا لك يا شابة أن الكنيسة مش عايزة الدولة تفرض عليها تشريييييييييييع*
*وعايزة تطبق مفهوم ( العقد شريعة المتعاقدين )
يعنى اللى ينعقد داخل ( تشريع ) الكنيسة ينحل جوة الكنيسة *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين اللى قال لى ؟؟؟
> 
> المادة اللى بتتكلم على المسيحيين و اليهود يحتكموا لشرائعهم فى الاحوال الشخصية
> 
> *



*هناك مسيحيين اقباط يكونوا سعداء بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية عليهم ........ لتحقيق مصالح دنيوية شخصية!!!!
فعندما تكون هناك دعوى ميراث تجدي الوراث الذكر يهلل إن للذكر حق الأنثتين في الميراث .... وإن حدث وكانت زوجته فى دعوى ميراث نجده يلعن ويسب من يحتكم للشريعة الإسلامية 
أنهم الصورة المقابلة للأخوان المسلمين ..... التجارة بالدين لأجل منافع شخصية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مسيحيين اقباط يكونوا سعداء بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية عليهم ........ لتحقيق مصالح دنيوية شخصية!!!!
> فعندما تكون هناك دعوى ميراث تجدي الوراث الذكر يهلل إن للذكر حق الأنثتين في الميراث .... وإن حدث وكانت زوجته فى دعوى ميراث نجده يلعن ويسب من يحتكم للشريعة الإسلامية
> أنهم الصورة المقابلة للأخوان المسلمين ..... التجارة بالدين لأجل منافع شخصية*


*الله يفتح عليك يا أستاذى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موجود ضمن التاريخ فى المشاركة
> 
> 180
> 
> *



*
وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.) 
لكم دى تعود لليهود فقط ...... أم للمؤمنين به ....؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> فعندما تكون هناك دعوى ميراث تجدي الوراث الذكر يهلل إن للذكر حق الأنثتين في الميراث .... *


*بقى ان تسمح لى فى شرح جزئية صغيرة للقارئ كمعلومة*
*الميراث والشريعة هنا تُحدد الأجبار على الأداء
وليس فى الأداء *
*بمعنى أنه الحد القانونى التشريعى للأطراف الوارثة
ولا يمنع من أداء أكثر منها ...لكن يمنع أداء أقل منها *

*يمنع التعدى على الحقوق ... ولا يمنع أداء أكثر منها *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:
> 
> *أنتى وهيوف عملى الرَضى اللى بيطلع على جتتى *
> *بنقولوا لك يا شابة أن الكنيسة مش عايزة الدولة تفرض عليها تشريييييييييييع*
> ...



*إنت هتموتنى ناقصة عمر قريب :smile01

السبب اللى إنت كاتبه مش هو السبب الحقيقى:thnk0001:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِ عِلَّةِ الزِّنَى، وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى.)
> لكم دى تعود لليهود فقط ...... أم للمؤمنين به ....؟؟؟*



*تعود على الحالة اللى مذكورة فى التاريخ 

إذا كان الطلاق سيسبب الزنى فيبقى قلته أحسن



​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت هتموتنى ناقصة عمر قريب :smile01
> السبب اللى إنت كاتبه مش هو السبب الحقيقى:thnk0001:
> *


*:smile01 طيب :smile01*
:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تعود على الحالة اللى مذكورة فى التاريخ
> 
> إذا كان الطلاق سيسبب الزنى فيبقى قلته أحسن
> ​*



*لا يا باشمهندسة ....... لكم بيكلم فيها ناس .....

لأن بفكرك ده تكون كل تعاليم المسيح غير ملزمة للمسيحيين ........

وكل ده ليه ......؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقى ان تسمح لى فى شرح جزئية صغيرة للقارئ كمعلومة*
> *الميراث والشريعة هنا تُحدد الأجبار على الأداء
> وليس فى الأداء *
> *بمعنى أنه الحد القانونى التشريعى للأطراف الوارثة
> ...



*شكرا للمعلومة ..... لكن كارثة المسيحيين أنهم يهرلون للشريعة الإسلامية لو كانت فيها مكاسب ليهم*


----------



## arfaan (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسنا ...... اجيبك انا ...... لو اباحت الكنيسة الطلاق لأى سبب ستنهار الاسرة المسيحية وسيكون قائدها هو ابليس وليس المسيح .....*



اختلف مع هذه الإجابة لأكثر من سبب:


1- هذه الإجابة تفترض أن المسيحيين يعيشون فى عراك دائم وﻻ يمسك كيان اسرتهم وﻻ حتى الحب المسيحى....ولكن فقط الكاهن الذى يقول لهم لن أطلقكم!

اى اسرة ستنهار لو ابحنا الطلاق هى منهارة بالفعل والحب منعدم من داخلها حتى بدون طلاق


2- أنا لم اقل ان تبيحه لأى سبب....بل حتى اقول انه احياناً حتى مع الزنا يمكن ان تكون هناك حالات ﻻ يجب فيها منح الطلاق (مثل تقديم توبة صادقة)

ما أقوله أنه ﻻ يمكن ان نضع قانون مطلق! وأن هذا ﻻبد ان يُترك لشخص عنده حكمة وسلطان فى نفس الوقت

[Q-BIBLE]
لتخجيلكم اقول: "اهكذا ليس بينكم حكيم و لا واحد يقدر ان يقضي بين اخوته"
[/Q-BIBLE]


وليس لنا أن نحكم ونقرر للكنيسة ماذا تختار وماذا تقرر......إن كانت كنائس كثيرة قررت أنها لن تبيح الطلاق بمجرد الزنا، او اعطت الطلاق لاسباب اخرى، مثلما تسمح بالقتل (الإجهاض) فى حالة انقاذ الأم (وذلك لأن أسرتها واطفالها الآخرين يحتاجونها)  فمن نحن لنقرر أن كل الكنائس مخطئة؟






بالنسبة للهرولة للشريعة الإسلامية لو هذا حقيقى فهى كارثة، وتدل ان المشكلة الحقيقية اعمق من السماح بالطلاق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يا باشمهندسة ....... لكم بيكلم فيها ناس .....
> 
> لأن بفكرك ده تكون كل تعاليم المسيح غير ملزمة للمسيحيين ........
> 
> ...



*هو إيه دا اللى ليه ؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومة ..... لكن كارثة المسيحيين أنهم يهرلون للشريعة الإسلامية لو كانت فيها مكاسب ليهم*



*إذا كانت هذه شريعة الدولة _ فما العمل ؟

مَن يفصل بينى و بين زوج مجنون يحاول قتلى ؟؟؟ (الكنيسة أم الدولة)

*


----------



## aymonded (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بصراحة الكلام في الموضوع كله غالبيته (وليس جميعه طبعاً) عايم، غير مُحدد الملامح، كما ينبغي لنا أن لا نضع الأمور في حالة من التشدد يا أسود يا ابيض، ولا نضعه في منطقة باهته رمادية، لازم نفهم الأصول الكنسية وبأي روح تنقاد الكنيسة كلها بقوة حكمة الله للحفاظ على عمل الله وعدم إثارة القلاقل...

أولاً مش كل البيوت المسيحية بتتطلق ولا بينها خلاف الانفصال، هي حالات خاصة ولها أسبابها التي يستحيل حصرها، كما أن هناك أسباب تافهة وبيتلكك عليها أحد الأطراف...

عموماً فقط أحب أن أضع نقطة مهمة لفهم سُلطان الكنيسة، لأن الكنيسة فيها روح الله، بيجتمع المجمع المقدس وبعد صلاة وصوم بيلهم الروح القدس الأتقياء المملوئين منه بالفصل في القاضيا حسب ما يتناسب مع العصر مع حفظ روح الإنجيل لحل مشكلة صعبة يمر بها المجتمع الذي ينتمي للكنيسة.
 فبطلان الزواج مثلاً، لا يوجد نص في الكتاب المقدس اسمه بطلان زواج، لكن الكنيسة وضعته في حالة وجود زواج مبني على غش وفيه خداع من طرف لطرف آخر، لأن ما معنى سرّ الزيجة، هو وحدة كيانية بين طرفين محبين بعضهما لبعض، وبحسب الخلق اختاروا أن يتزوجوا لكي يكونوا جسد واحد وليسوا بعد اثنين، مع الحفاظ على كل شخصية بدون طمسها أو ابتلاعها في آخر، أو يتسلط واحد على آخر بحيث يكون هو الأفضل والمتقدم والآخر بلا قيمة، ففي حالة الغش هنا يعني واحد لا يُريد علاقة شركة بل يُريد أن يُستعبد الثاني ويتسلط عليه ولا يعطيه سره فيحتفظ بوحدانيته وعزلته عنه لأنه لا يُريد أن يُقيم شركة، فلو حتى الكنيسة زوجتهما بدون معرفة لهذا الغش فأن زواجهما يعتبر باطل من الأصل والأساس وليس حسب مشيئة الله، لأن مشيئة الله أن يكونوا واحد بانسجام مع بعضهما البعض بانفتاح كل واحد على الآخر، ولا أحد يخفي عن الآخر شيئاً، لذلك الكنيسة بسلطانها الذي من الله تُعلن بطلان هذه الزيجة، إلا لو تاب الشخص والطرف الآخر قرر أن يسامحه هنا تعلن الكنيسة سرّ المصالحة ولا تُبطل الزواج، فليس في كل حاجة غش ضروري أن تُعلن الكنيسة البطلان طالما يوجد واحد اعترف والآخر صفح...

أما بالنسبة لموضوع الزنا، المفهوم الأساسي أن أول اتصال جنسي بين رجل وامرأة اصبحوا جسد واحد - أمام الله الحي - ولا يصح أن يدخل طرف آخر في الموضوع، فأي دخول لأي طرف آخر يُعتبر زنا، بمعنى أنه لا يصح أن تأخذ المرأة رجل آخر غير رَجُلها، ولا الرجُل إمرأة أخرى، أما عن كتاب الطلاق الذي أعطاه موسى فهو بسبب غلاظة قلب الشعب وعدم القدرة على ضبط النفس والحياة حسب مقاصد الله الحي، لأن الطلاق ليس مشيئة الله للإنسان عموماً، لذلك الكنيسة وضعت قانون عام حسب الإنجيل وهو الأصل، لكنها لا تُستبعد الحالات الخاصة المنفردة أو تفصلها عن المجتمع الكنسي، لذلك قديماً عينت القاضي الكنسي لكي يرى ويقضي في الحالات الخاصة التي فيها يرى وجوب الانفاصل أو الطلاق، فهو يحكم حسب ما نال من موهبة من الله وسماح من الكنيسة في أن يقضي في الحالات الخاصة - وبعلم الكنيسة بها الممثلة في أسقفه - وطبعاً بدون تسرع بل بعد دراسة مدققة ومستفيضة ومتأنية للغاية مع صوم وصلاة لا تتوقف لكل حالة على حدى منفردة وقائمة بذاتها، لذلك لا تضع الكنيسة قانون عام في الأحوال الخاصة، بل تترك للقاضي الكنسي فقط، ومكتوب: 
[ أيها الإخوة ان انسبق إنسان فأُخذ في زُلة ما، *فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين* مثل هذا *بروح الوداعة* ناظراً إلى نفسك لئلا تًجرب أنت أيضاً ] (غلاطية 6: 1)

لذلك لن ينفع أن نتشدد أو نضع قانون عام للخاص ولا قانون الخاص للعام، العام لا طلاق، الخاص ممكن يتحكم فيه بالانفصال أو بالطلاق حسب الحالة نفسها وما يراه القاضي الكنسي المختص... كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *
> لذلك لا تضع الكنيسة قانون عام في الأحوال الخاصة، بل تترك للقاضي الكنسي فقط، ومكتوب: **
> [ أيها الإخوة ان انسبق إنسان فأُخذ في زُلة ما، فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة ناظراً إلى نفسك لئلا تًجرب أنت أيضاً ] (غلاطية 6: 1)
> 
> ...




*المكتوب بالأسود هو ما أريد قوله *


----------



## arfaan (26 سبتمبر 2013)

متفق معكم 200 بالمية


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو إيه دا اللى ليه ؟
> 
> 
> *



*ليه نضع تفاسير لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لم تصوغها الكنيسة على مدار 2000 سنة ..... هل نحن صرنا على درجة من القداسة جعلتنا نرى ما لم يراه الآباء القديسين على مدى تاريخ الكنيسة ..... ؟؟؟؟

وكما قال الأستاذ أيمن  والاستاذ عرفان ...... الكنيسة يحكمها روح الله القدوس فيما تراه من قرارات ..... فإن قررت الطلاق لحالة معينة فهذا قرار يقرره الروح القدس الساكن فيها .... 
لكن الطلاق المدني ...... فهو غير ملزم بصورة عامة للكنيسة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليه نضع تفاسير لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لم تصوغها الكنيسة على مدار 2000 سنة ..... هل نحن صرنا على درجة من القداسة جعلتنا نرى ما لم يراه الآباء القديسين على مدى تاريخ الكنيسة ..... ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وكما قال الأستاذ أيمن  والاستاذ عرفان ...... الكنيسة يحكمها روح الله القدوس فيما تراه من قرارات ..... فإن قررت الطلاق لحالة معينة فهذا قرار يقرره الروح القدس الساكن فيها ....
> لكن الطلاق المدني ...... فهو غير ملزم بصورة عامة للكنيسة *



*أنا حطيت حاجة من عندى ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إذا كانت هذه شريعة الدولة _ فما العمل ؟
> 
> مَن يفصل بينى و بين زوج مجنون يحاول قتلى ؟؟؟ (الكنيسة أم الدولة)
> 
> *



*الزوج المجنون يتم ايداعه مستشفى الامراض العقلية بسلطة القانون وليس بالشريعة الإسلامية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا حطيت حاجة من عندى ؟؟؟*



*نعم .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الزوج المجنون يتم ايداعه مستشفى الامراض العقلية بسلطة القانون وليس بالشريعة الإسلامية*



*و أنا قولت حاجة ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم .....*



*فين ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و أنا قولت حاجة ؟*



*نعم .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم .....*



*فين تانى ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين تانى ؟؟*



راجعي مشاركاتك .......


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعود للسؤال الأساسي للزواج الفاشل 
لكوننا منتدى مسيحي ..... فمن المؤكد أن يكون تعاملنا مع الزواج الفاشل من منطلق مسيحيتنا
وقد أخذ موضوع الطلاق معظم مجهودنا في هذا الموضوع رغم أنه حل محدد ليس للفشل الزواجي ..... بل للخيانة الزواجية ..... 
فالفشل ليس سببه الخيانة إلا في بعض الحالات الشاذة
الفشل سببه عدم المحبة ...... لو لدى الزوجان محبة لما فشل زواجهما
هل لو أصيب عضو من أعضاء الجسد بأي مرض أو عاهة  ..... كيف سنتعامل معه ....
فإن كان هذا العضو هو نفسك ..... فهل سنبتر النفس
مهما كانت معاملة الطرف الآخر سيئة .... فالمحبة تحتمل .... والنعمة تهب قوة الاحتمال
وحتى لو استحالت العشرة ..... وكان الانفصال, وليس الطلاق, حتميا ..... فما المبرر في أن ننفصل ..... كأصدقاء وليس كأعداء
نحن بحاجة لأن نكون مسيحيين ..... هذا هو كل الموضوع
فليس كل من يقول يا رب ... يا رب ..... سيدخل ملكوت السماوات
*


----------

